# London Calling...19th October, 2013.



## GSARider

Further to our successful April meet in London, I hope that you will be able to attend our Winter Head-Fi event.
   
*Date: Saturday 19th October, 2013*
   
*Location: Hotel Russell*
   
*Times: 10am to 4pm*
   
  After Party: 4pm onwards in the hotel bar...!
   
  A reminder of the April event:
   





   
   
   
   

   
   
   
   
   
_*Custom Cable*_ will be involved again and will be bringing along their vast range of headphones, Amps, Cables, etc.  No other dealers will be invited as we don't want to turn this into an indoor Tottenham Court Road...!
   
  Company attendance confirmed:
   
  Arcam, JVC, German Maestro, Harman, Audioquest, Comply, Shure, Just Audio, Grado, Beyer Dynamic, Audio Technica, Final Audio Design & Smyth Research.
   
*Now closed off for commercial attendees.*
   
*So what else is planned...?*
   
  Well firstly, I'm arranging a 'quiet listening room' which will be in a separate room and will be kitted out with 4 stations hopefully. I'll let the manufacturers / custom cable deal with this and set up a variety of stuff for folk to try out. Listening slots of 10 mins per station and you can swap round them all. If we can fit in more, we will do so. So here's hoping that we can get a variety of headphone amp / headphone folk along.
   
  Second, we'll have the same main hall with food & drink available again. If we have enough demand, I might arrange for the adjoining hall also. Lunch will be served at 12.30pm - which again will be free, courtesy of the kind sponsorship.
   
  Third and this is the tricky bit for me, I took a step back after the weekend and thought 'you know what's missing?' and came up with 'actual music' - as in a discussion about recording formats and the artists involved. To that end, I thought I'd have a look / see on one of my favourite sites for up & coming artists - bandcamp.com and see if I could get in touch with someone, who would be willing to come along and give us an insight into their creativity, the work that goes into recording and also how they view the HQ formats that they sell their recordings on bandcamp.com (FLAC, Alac, etc) - My thoughts were that we could all help support some of this new talent by buying their album from bandcamp and discuss it with the Artist concerned at the event.
   
  Now I know that musical tastes vary dramatically, but I still think it's worth following through, as personally I'd love to get the views of a recording artist. EDITED****
   
_*Artist attending now confirmed...! Local UK talent, up & coming singer Russ Poole will be coming along.*_
   
_*http://music.russpoole.co.uk/album/city-lights*_
   
_*Russ has two albums on bandcamp, I love the song 'Coming Home' but there is also a new album with some great tracks. Both albums will only set you back a fiver - so please buy them and we can get some insight into Russ's music when he comes down.*_
   

   
   
  Lastly their will be a charity raffle again and i hope to get some cool prizes again - tickets at £10 each, same as previously. Will post up the prizes as we progress.
   
  With regards to Hotel rooms - I'm asking the Hotel to offer preferential rates to HeadFi members as I know it's expensive. I've decided that I'll most likely stay Friday & Saturday night, rather than trying to rush back to Kent. I was shattered by the time I got back.
   
_*To sign up - all you have to do is add your name to this thread*. It doesn't matter if you have lots of equipment or a single solitary pair of earbuds that you bought for 9.99, all are welcome regardless of age or experience - we're all learning - all the time...!*_
   
_*Please note that the organisers reserve the right to refuse admittance._


----------



## jude

Alas, this is one London Meet I won't be able to attend, as I believe the Fall Tokyo Headphone Festival is happening that weekend, too.
   
  I just got back home, but I'm missing all of my new London friends (not to mention that wonderful city) already!


----------



## CraftyClown

Yes please! I am definitely coming to this one


----------



## Cakensaur

Wow i hope this one will be as awesome as the last one (I have no doubt that it will Infact be more awesome, however)


----------



## GSARider

Cheers guys, hoping to make this one even better again and I will do my utmost to make it so. All I need is support from all the great manufacturers out there... and of course for you all to come along and enjoy the day.

Sorry you can't make it Jude, always next year...!

One other thing, any manufacturer that would also like to sponsor our name badges and have their logo printed on them, please get in touch.I will be getting these done from a badge printing company...all nice, so everyone knows who everyone else is...and as a momento of the event.


----------



## gHeadphone

If you are looking for a recordng artist in London I am friends with the drummer from Motorcycle Display Team (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCD4YnyHcMc) and i could get him to come along. He is a big fan of my headphones too!


----------



## Somnambulist

I'm already there.


----------



## ejong7

Count me in again! Hope this is equally if not even more successful than the one on Saturday.


----------



## Spakka

Well, I'll be there if I can!


----------



## Progenitor

I'm in as well! The last event was amazing, and I have no doubt this one will exceed all expectations! Thanks GSARider for all of your efforts!


----------



## krismusic

Looks like you are already on the case to top a hugely successful event. I'm totally impressed by your energy and enthusiasm Naseem. Please count me in for October. 
Your ideas are great. Re name badges while I agree that proper sponsored badges would be cool a simple sticky label that we write our name on as we come in would be fine...


----------



## GSARider

gheadphone said:


> If you are looking for a recordng artist in London I am friends with the drummer from Motorcycle Display Team (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCD4YnyHcMc
> ) and i could get him to come along. He is a big fan of my headphones too!




With a name like that and me being a life long biker...how can I possibly refuse.... would he happen to have his music available in FLAC?


----------



## GSARider

Thanks for your faith in me chaps, I'll do my best. 

Name badges, I'd prefer to get nice ones made up, if I can't , we'll go with sticky labels as plan B...


----------



## Turrican2

Sign me up please, had a great time at the last one, can't wait!


----------



## Louis940

Last weekend's meet was great, I'm definitely up for another one


----------



## jr41

Sounds awesome, please sign me up! Many thanks.


----------



## sanadsaad

Im in! And now that ive moved to Kent, im even closer to London. I'll apply for a leave well in advance this time


----------



## Tangster

Sign me up!


----------



## negura

Hell yeah! Sign me up please.


----------



## GSARider

That's great guys, hopefully we can get more along than the last one.


----------



## Swimsonny

I am in with a +2 again. I think tacky labels are the way forward for names, they are quick and also great for guests like my dad who are not members here but always attend. It will also save a lot of fiddling around at the entrance for the correct badge.


----------



## iFi audio

Hi Nadeem,
   
  If you haven't already, please count iFi audio in for the London September meet.
   
  We checked and it wont clash with the Can Jam at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (Oct 11-13).
   
  We'll pencil in a premier of a new iFi product for this show.
   
  best


----------



## GSARider

Have IFI Audio already...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 New product...sounds good too...!


----------



## Duncan

Wahoo,
   
  I'm in...  Will add an early +1 for my brother who is being lured to the dark side ;o)
   
  Thanks Nadeem


----------



## MrQ

Sign me up please


----------



## GSARider

Thanks guys...it's Nadeem btw...


----------



## eskimo

wow! Another already!

Much appreciation for your efforts Nadeem.

I was going to be still in USA at this time but i think i may push my trip back a week earlier.


----------



## Currawong

I wanted to attend this one too but it looks like the Fujiya Avic meet will be on then as well.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





currawong said:


> I wanted to attend this one too but it looks like the Fujiya Avic meet will be on then as well.


 

 Sorry guys - someone sneaked in and booked the hall yesterday afternoon before i confirmed - so it is now the 19th of October...apologies.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Sorry guys - someone sneaked in and booked the hall yesterday afternoon before i confirmed - so it is now the 19th of October...apologies.


 
(...Waiting stress-fully for a few days,  since you told it would be in october. Damn it all...man...I have a wedding on 19th ... (((((((((((((. When i first saw the 26th...i was so happy...


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Thanks guys...it's Nadeem btw...


 
  Oops, Sorry - Corrected 
   
  New date looks okay to me...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Count me in..its pity my new amp wont be in by then (november) .but no worries..i will be there with my he500 and my one of a kind toxic black widow cable.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Count me in..its pity my new amp wont be in by then (november) .but no worries..i will be there with my he500 and my one of a kind toxic black widow cable.


 
   
  lol, I bet you dreamt about that cable last night didn't you


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> lol, I bet you dreamt about that cable last night didn't you



How did u guess?  it was a huge surprise and he (frank from toxic cables) even made it better then we originally agreed upon without any extra costs..which other company would do that? I cant think of any!..

frank is one top dude in my book!but still have to wait a few more weeks for my adapter cable from balanced to single  ..also in 8wire!!!  and then my greedy hands are on my cables..at last..


----------



## gHeadphone

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> With a name like that and me being a life long biker...how can I possibly refuse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ill convert his album myself. Have to check the new date with him!


----------



## CantScareMe

Great news guys - I'll should definitely be coming. Awesome that it's at the russel hotel, not just because it's less than half an hour away from where I live!


----------



## GSARider

Just had confirmation that Shure will be attending and also CSR wireless technologies will be there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any other companies ineterested - get in touch - or any members that have suggestions - let me know.


----------



## jr41

Panicked for a moment there, thought I wouldn't be able to make the new date due to being on-call. Luckily I come off-call the day before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm sure you've got everything more than under control Nadeem, but if you need any assistance with the next event I would be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just had confirmation that Shure will be attending and also CSR wireless technologies will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Heir audio now has a London office run by a very nice chap called Frank Ryan. Might be worth asking if he has time to pop in?


----------



## RevC

I'm in too please


----------



## Takeanidea

I'm definitely there. Nadeem , I am amazed at your organising skills! I will be real interesed in the hotrl rates this time roumd. You've coicided the meet with the start of my holiday!


----------



## GSARider

Thanks - the Hotel will be sorting some kind of deal out for rooms.


----------



## Somnambulist

Ahhhh date change... oh wait I can still make it.


----------



## dill3000

The last event was wicked!!  - It was such a nice atmosphere and everyone was so helpful!
I'm in - add a plus two for me please.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





somnambulist said:


> Ahhhh date change... oh wait I can still make it.


 

 I'm changing it again...just kidding...


----------



## ejong7

Change of date? NO ISSUES. Count me STILL IN!


----------



## GSARider

*Help Needed...*
   
  Okay chaps, I could do with a couple of helping hands for the event itself as I won't have the same support as offered to me by Sennheiser this time. I could do with one person to help collate info here on the thread and two folk to help out at the Hotel. Volunteers one step forward...!
   
  Please pm me chaps and let's talk if you can help and I will outline what I need in terms of assistance.


----------



## granty1988

If we are taking numbers, please count me in, didnt get a chance to say at the event, but thanks gsarider for all your hard work and the work i see your about to put in


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> *Help Needed...*
> 
> Okay chaps, I could do with a couple of helping hands for the event itself as I won't have the same support as offered to me by Sennheiser this time. I could do with one person to help collate info here on the thread and two folk to help out at the Hotel. Volunteers one step forward...!
> 
> Please pm me chaps and let's talk if you can help and I will outline what I need in terms of assistance.


 
   
  You have PM.


----------



## CraftyClown

You have 2 PM


----------



## Monkfish

Please sign me up. The April meet-up was excellent. Thanks!


----------



## Julian H

I'm in [again] please.


----------



## MrQ

Could all those attending the October meet put a link in their signature so no one misses out.


----------



## GSARider

Thanks chaps - both Mr Q and Craftyclown will be helping out.
   
  One other update - the artist Emily Baker came back to me ear;lier this evening and said she'd like to come along, which I'm very pleased about. Just have to talk through what she expects, etc as I'm not in a a position to pay her. However I'm hoping that we can all look to get her album from bandcamp and this way she gets a few album sales and we can also get an insight into the recording of the album as well as the lyrics and music when she comes along (hopefully).
   
  http://emilybakermusic.bandcamp.com/album/all-at-sea


----------



## LFC_SL

Am happy to tag along once again but October is waaaay too far in the future to confirm availability. Who knows what my life will be like then


----------



## Artcheezzz

artcheezzz +1. Count me in. Thank you.


----------



## Currawong

The date probably knocks me out. I was planning to go to the UK for a week at that time but I don't think my schedule would allow it.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





currawong said:


> The date probably knocks me out. I was planning to go to the UK for a week at that time but I don't think my schedule would allow it.


 
  I was so sad It moved from the 26th that I started thinking of organizing  myself  one in Bucharest )


----------



## GSARider

Sorry chaps, I can't do anything about the dates.


----------



## GSARider

As Mr Q has said above, can those that are attending, please add it to your signatures?


----------



## hifimanrookie

gsarider said:


> As Mr Q has said above, can those that are attending, please add it to your signatures?



My apologies..but i tried..but i cant seem to manage it..can u pls explain how u insert that into ur signature? Thanks!


----------



## GSARider

Go into your profile page, scroll down to the bottom of teh page where it says signature - hit edit and copy the below and paste in.
   
*
 London Head-Fi meet 19th October 2013*


----------



## negura

These tags did it for me:
   
  <p>
  <strong><a href="http://www.head-fi.org/t/662004/london-calling-19th-october-2013">London Head-Fi meet 19th October 2013</a></strong></p>


----------



## Cakensaur

Should we want to Sell Headphones at the meet can we Advertise here like last time?   After hearing some T1's All my gear has gone on sale.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Should we want to Sell Headphones at the meet can we Advertise here like last time?   After hearing some T1's All my gear has gone on sale.


 
   
  Whose T1's did you listen to?


----------



## Cakensaur

I didn't catch the Name of the Head-fier... but he also had a Hand-made British made amp and LCD2's on the same table if that helps.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> I didn't catch the Name of the Head-fier... but he also had a Hand-made British made amp and LCD2's on the same table if that helps.


 
   
  That could be Alvin Stardust, who was on the same table as me who had borrowed my T1's and plumbed in another Head-fier's diy amp.


----------



## Cakensaur

Hmm, perhaps.. in terms of room location it was next to sonny's IEM extravaganza.
  I may just add in you are so lucky to own them.. i thought them better than any thing else i heard at the meet. (and now am consequently selling all my things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## hifimanrookie

gsarider said:


> Go into your profile page, scroll down to the bottom of teh page where it says signature - hit edit and copy the below and paste in.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/662004/london-calling-19th-october-2013][B]
> 
> London Head-Fi meet 19th October 2013[/B][/URL]




Thanks!! That did the job!


----------



## Swimsonny

MrQ and Carkensaur,
   
  I know whose your talking about, they also had a Fiio amp on the table. I heard the same amp with the LCD-2 and was really nice, the amp was awesome. I am going to apologise to owner now for struggling to remember his name as we talked quite a bit and i really enjoyed chatting to him but he wore a Pink shirt. He also was one of the two Tera player owners there, one was suicidal_orange and the other him.
   
  I embarrassed and apologise dearly for not knowing his tag.


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Hmm, perhaps.. in terms of room location it was next to sonny's IEM extravaganza.
> I may just add in you are so lucky to own them.. i thought them better than any thing else i heard at the meet. (and now am consequently selling all my things
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah, it wasn't mine. The thing is, have you heard the HE6?


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





mrq said:


> Ah, it wasn't mine. The thing is, have you heard the HE6 *on an EF6*?


 
  edited*


----------



## MrQ

Quote: 





mrq said:


> Ah, it wasn't mine. The thing is, have you heard the HE6 *on and EF6*?


 
   

  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> edited*


 
   
  Heh. Absolutely.


----------



## Cakensaur

I did hear the HE-6, and to be brutally honest i still liked the T1 more. That being said.. the HE-6 and LCD2 both really impressed me(the HE-6 more so).. but i think id find them too heavy in the long run and could possibly double up as a hammer in a pinch. ( The LCD2 was also very uncomfortable i found.) but still i would go for the Beyers.


----------



## GSARider

Fyi chaps - spoke to Arcam today, who said they'd like to come along too.


----------



## Duncan

Starting to sound like this is going to be a monster...
   
  ...might need the original room as well as the one we were in if its going this well five months before the event...
   
  ...That, or move to the Excel Centre


----------



## GSARider

I have an option on the adjoining room...


----------



## Paul Graham

I'll see if I can make this one but no promises.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> I'll see if I can make this one but no promises.


 

 would be fun if u did!!


----------



## headinclouds

Posting in this forum to say I'll be at the October (?) event and will bring something Saxy.
   
  (The ? after October is my wit to imply it might not settle down in October)
   
  PS I haven't got this signature edit right
   
  I'll try again - would anyone among you web savvy people tell me what is wrong with my sig edit?  Thanks


----------



## hifimanrookie

headinclouds said:


> Posting in this forum to say I'll be at the October (?) event and will bring something Saxy.
> 
> (The ? after October is my wit to imply it might not settle down in October)
> 
> ...




I had same problem..gsa helped me out with this:

Go into your profile page, scroll down to the bottom of teh page where it says signature - hit edit and copy the below and paste in.

*
London Head-Fi meet 19th October 2013*


----------



## headinclouds

Bingo!  Thank you - hifimanrookie - another triumph of International co-operation.
   
  Notice I have put my new KGSShv into my Avatar.


----------



## Takeanidea

I instantly fell in love with the most unusual looking headphones I'd ever seen when I went to last week's meet. I've got hold of a pair they'll be with me. Whether my hd800's will be I'm not so sure


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> I instantly fell in love with the most unusual looking headphones I'd ever seen when I went to last week's meet. I've got hold of a pair they'll be with me. Whether my hd800's will be I'm not so sure


 
   
  Can I just butt in and say, Looking at your location put a smile on my face, I was about to think I was the only Head-Fi'er down this way lol!


----------



## Takeanidea

paul graham said:


> Can I just butt in and say, Looking at your location put a smile on my face, I was about to think I was the only Head-Fi'er down this way lol!




Hi Paul, 
Well we're seemingly in the minority down this neck of the woods. Enough for a mini meet only.....


----------



## hifimanrookie

takeanidea said:


> Hi Paul,
> Well we're seemingly in the minority down this neck of the woods. Enough for a mini meet only.....



Lolz..i think i am even in worse position..minority concerned..most posters are from USA and UK...from the netherlands? I feel like the alien here sometimes


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> Hi Paul,
> Well we're seemingly in the minority down this neck of the woods. Enough for a mini meet only.....


 
   
  Haha seems that way me' lover!
  Sorry, Couldn't resist letting my devonshire side out there.
   
  So where abouts in Cornwall & Devon are you?


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Lolz..i think i am even in worse position..minority concerned..most posters are from USA and UK...from the netherlands? *I feel like the alien here sometimes *


 
   
  I thought we'ld all agreed on that already?!?! I'm sure Frank, Longbow and the crew would agree! Lmao


----------



## Takeanidea

Yes I hear you. But London is such a cultural mix, it's as much a home for you there as for me. Probably as easy to get to as a meet on the continent too, hope to see you there. Are there many shops where you are or is it online? I think there's enough 2nd hand for sale here not to need anything else though


----------



## Takeanidea

paul graham said:


> So where abouts in Cornwall & Devon are you?



I live in my motorhome in exeter 4 days a week and live in Liskeard on my 4 days off. Children are in tiverton. I spend a lot of time surfing between polzeath and watergate bay. The coach driver took me up from exeter on Saturday last was from Plymouth, a real character, like many of you from the land of the mayflower


----------



## Paul Graham

We are indeed 
  Sounds like a busy but lovely schedule and living arrangement.


----------



## stefanhartman

count me +1 in this time. Hopefully all works out for me this time.


----------



## hifimanrookie

paul graham said:


> I thought we'ld all agreed on that already?!?! I'm sure Frank, Longbow and the crew would agree! Lmao



And me thinking my marsian (i mean amsterdam) background wouldnt get noticed...  but am glad u accepted me in ur mids..u being the normal guys on theblock. 
Cant wait to get into my ufo and be present on the oktober meet in london and meet u guys in person. 

Edit..with ufo i ofcourse meant plane.


----------



## Paul Graham

No you Meant a UFO didn't you?! lol
  And me, Normal???


----------



## Duncan

I've fixed a couple of signatures to link to this thread correctly 
   
  If anyone gets stuck, fire me a PM and I will sort it for you


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Please count me in again with a +1 as it stands at the moment.  Thoroughly enjoyed the last one and been able to meet like minded people was great. 
  Quote: 





jude said:


> Alas, this is one London Meet I won't be able to attend, as I believe the Fall Tokyo Headphone Festival is happening that weekend, too.
> 
> I just got back home, but I'm missing all of my new London friends (not to mention that wonderful city) already!


 
  Shame, was hoping you was going to bring that Sony 7520 studio cans with you this time!, but alas I am on the verge of buying some anyway modded with both channel inputs to cups with a Whiplash Twag cable.  Hope you enjoy the Tokyo festival though.....
   
   
  Quote: 





ifi audio said:


> Hi Nadeem,
> 
> If you haven't already, please count iFi audio in for the London September meet.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looking forward to hearing your gear,  I had been looking forward to hearing these for some time only to not getting around to it and kicking myself for it so was hoping you guys would be back again, so look forward to meeting you.  Ironically my Dad did have the sense to listen to them and was impressed with the iFi gear and is looking at buying the i-can amp which will slot into his Naim system.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Put +1 extra on my name...my wife is curious whats all the fuss about. And she wants to shop in london..poor wallet!!!


----------



## CraftyClown

Your +1 is added Rookie


----------



## GSARider

That's great chaps...


----------



## Duncan

I'll add a +1 too, whilst we're at it - hopefully my brother will be able to attend this time!!


----------



## granty1988

Cant remember if I have put my name down for this, and hopefully my signature works but put me down for coming, I cant wait, considering how good the last one was, this one should be epic


----------



## Acapella11

I am in! Great to see, you are organizing this. The last meeting was a blast


----------



## GSARider

That's great chaps...


----------



## uchihaitachi

+1 for me too please


----------



## Spakka

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> MrQ and Carkensaur,
> 
> I know whose your talking about, they also had a Fiio amp on the table. I heard the same amp with the LCD-2 and was really nice, the amp was awesome. I am going to apologise to owner now for struggling to remember his name as we talked quite a bit and i really enjoyed chatting to him but he wore a Pink shirt. He also was one of the two Tera player owners there, one was suicidal_orange and the other him.
> 
> I embarrassed and apologise dearly for not knowing his tag.


 
   
   
  Hmm maybe there were three Tera players there, I'm not orange and my jumper was a dark red (I think?). 
  Maybe there were lots of us but we kept hidden!


----------



## GSARider

If there are any other things you would like to see chaps - let me know and I'll see if it can be arranged. The music side of it, you've hopefully seen in the first post and i hope you will all enjoy that.


----------



## fihidelity

It's hard to say whether I'll be free so far in advance but could you put me down and I'll let you no otherwise if I can't make it.


----------



## ejong7

Can we get some of the brands to provide/sell us with their shirts? I would glady wear them and provide free publicity if they would. Not that they need parading.


----------



## GSARider

I can certainly ask.


----------



## ejong7

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> I can certainly ask.


 

 Thanks! Calling dibs on the shirts. Haha.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> If there are any other things you would like to see chaps - let me know and I'll see if it can be arranged. The music side of it, you've hopefully seen in the first post and i hope you will all enjoy that.


 
   
  What would be really awesome is to have some (UK-based, but not necessarly) upstream gear producers, like Chord, Icon Audio, Naim attend. I am not sure how many had the chance to demo their products.


----------



## krismusic

Or even some good budget gear. ACS could be an interesting company to hear from. As could Musical Fidelity... Not that they are particularly budget! FiiO?


----------



## Swimsonny

wow this is turning into a show in comparison to a meet..... Someone was right when they mentioned hiring out the excel


----------



## GSARider

I'm happy to speak to a few companies, but not too many as space will become an issue.


----------



## Tangster

Quote: 





ejong7 said:


> Thanks! Calling dibs on the shirts. Haha.


 
  They can be consolation prizes in the raffle


----------



## Takeanidea

It'd be nice if it didn't become too commercial if we were able to maintain a balance between shopping and chatting.


----------



## krismusic

takeanidea said:


> It'd be nice if it didn't become too commercial if we were able to maintain a balance between shopping and chatting.



From what I saw at the last meet I don't think there is too much danger of us not chatting! 
Someone has got to pay the costs of the event. 
As long as there are Headfiers who are generous enough to bring their kit along and allow people to check it out we will be fine. 
I think companies are more keen to establish future custom than make sales on the day and the focus of attendees is more on meeting up and swapping knowledge than buying on the day.


----------



## Takeanidea

I'm cool with that


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> It'd be nice if it didn't become too commercial if we were able to maintain a balance between shopping and chatting.


 
  I share your worries! The last meet was great but there seems to be a lot more companies this time round etc


----------



## GSARider

That's because we don't have one main sponsor due to folk saying they would rather see more companies attend, it was the only criticism that I received, so each company is paying a lot less than having just one. Most are not there to sell in any case, just show their products and let folk have a look / listen.i need to raise enough cash to pay the hotel, lunches and refreshments, unless folk are willing to pay a ticket price to cover it.


----------



## LFC_SL

You have to be pragmatic and acknowledge sponsorship is a necessity as we do not live in a perfect world. Fact is if you charged a ticket price then that changes the entire dynamic in terms of attendees.
   
  Judging by the tone I infer people had a different experience of the recent meet but I did not encounter any sales speak. None. Prominent branding yes, but definitely no sales. Just talking about the product. Did not at all think any of the companies were seeking sales.


----------



## MarkyB16

Definitely count me in please as the last one was such a success. Also thanks GSA Rider for taking your time to organise another event.


----------



## GSARider

Good to get the feedback chaps, personally I liked the atmosphere of the last event and id like to keep it similar.

Marky, see you at the next one.


----------



## GSARider

One other thing that I've been toying with trying is a blind test of amps / cables hooked up to a set of decent cans and to measure the responses. Anyone up for helping to set up?


----------



## Takeanidea

Gosh that's a subject very close to my heart nadeem I'd like to get involved in that


----------



## GSARider

Thought it could be a bit of fun that could also confirm / deny some of our ideas on our kit. If you'd be up for it, pm me any ideas on the best way to approach. Now I will stress I'm not out to cause any hassle or insult anyone's kit or ears...! I'm just doing things that I'd like to try and see if I really can tell the difference between a 2k and a £200 amp in a blind test and I hope most will also be curious.


----------



## Takeanidea

And as for the sentiments regarding manufacturers whatever you think will fund this event is alright with me. It may have come across that I was against sennheisers presence and support for April's meet but that was a highlight for me and you're right there was no big sales. 
I completely trust your judgement and you have now a proven track record you can pull this event off . 
It's so difficult to word things in a way that dont imply criticism and cause offence I wanted to maintain that great asmosphere of 27/4 is all I meant really. There were a few traders there but when it came to it I never got a chance to visit more than a few tables anyway as I was on mine a lot of the time. The tables I did visit though opened my eyes to what is out there. 
And shipsups clunkiest phones , wow if only I could get a pair of those.......


----------



## Takeanidea

Apologies was meant to be a pm


----------



## GSARider

Not at all, I'm happy to listen and as I said the format has changed because of constructive criticism on having a range of products available to test and folk on hand to explain their stuff. One of things I've been stressing to interested parties is that they need to send folk that understand the design, performance and characteristics of their products and that they need to be open to feedback. This I see as being a key point and it helps us get the cans we deserve going forward by influencing R&D.


----------



## GSARider

takeanidea said:


> Hi nadeem.
> The double blind test is what the scientist's do. You are not shown the kit. A toss of a coin determines which piece is used. The hd800's MUST be used. Simply because it's your show and you own a pair
> I propose a quiet room. 1 ipod type device. 1 dap (I won the hifiman 601 or there's the tera colorfly dx100 etc) 1 dac 1 solid state headphone amp 1 tube headphone amp. The hdvd800 HAS to be included.
> Someone is the switcher and the coin flipper and each device is volume matched and named 1 to 5. Listeners are invited to say what they liked or disliked and why and to listen to the same track for 1 minute each try.
> ...




That sounds good to me, will need someone to man it though as I won't be able to...two or three folk taking turns would be ideal.


----------



## negura

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Not at all, I'm happy to listen and as I said the format has changed because of constructive criticism on having a range of products available to test and folk on hand to explain their stuff. One of things I've been stressing to interested parties is that they need to send folk that understand the design, performance and characteristics of their products and that they need to be open to feedback. This I see as being a key point and it helps us get the cans we deserve going forward by influencing R&D.


 
   
  I think the coverage in terms of headphones at the last meet was very impressive. Some of the feedback I've got from several people, some of which very respectable members is that it's very difficult to audition many/most of the higher-end products before purchasing. Meets are one of the potential options for this to happen, but usually only as long as someone owns the gear and will bring it along with them. Maybe for the next meet some additional presence in terms of AMPs, DACs, Interfaces would be wortwhile for folks to hear. Even very meritous but less expensive headphones like the HD600s and HD650s sound dramatically improved (in audiophile scaling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) by higher-end gear. There are some killer DACs made in the UK (Chord QBD76, Chord Chordette QuteHD, AMR DP-777 to name just a couple). Not too far from here, in the Netherlands there's Metrum Acoustics (Octave MKI, MK2, HEX). In Germany, Vioelectric (V200, V800 etc). If I am not mistaking the latter are Head-Fi sponsors too and word goes this summer they have a few new product updates cooking.
   
  Some regular favourites on Head-Fi from elsewhere and in no particular order: Schiit, Headamp, Burson, Woo Audio, PS Audio, Audio-GD.
   
  These are just some suggestions, I am sure folks have some better ones.


----------



## fihidelity

I'd be interested in seeing if anyone can tell the difference between USB leads if a quiet room can be organised?


----------



## krismusic

gsarider said:


> That sounds good to me, will need someone to man it though as I won't be able to...two or three folk taking turns would be ideal.



I might be able to set up a curtain if needed... Great idea.


----------



## jr41

I think having a range of suppliers there is a good thing. They bring along nice gear for people to try, which is what it's all about! Based on my past experience, suppliers don't push their wares at meets as they don't need to. We're all a bunch of rabid gear freaks and so the stuff just sells itself most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are however usually willing to talk in depth about the product so it's a good opportunity to learn more.
   
  So long as there's plenty of room for people to setup their own gear, which I'm sure there will be, then the community/social aspect of the meet (which is the most important element) will be preserved.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> I might be able to set up a curtain if needed... Great idea.


 

 All sounds good chaps - worth a go, I'm curious as to whether I can tell a difference, i'd like to think I can, but we shall see...


----------



## kryten123

I am not missing this one this time - please add me to the list.


----------



## NevilleM

Quote: 





			
				Takeanidea said:
			
		

> Location:  Cornwall & Devon


 
  Must really make it hard to decide cream or jam first...


----------



## NevilleM

I certainly hope to make it to the next one - got this really Schiit amp I might try and bring along.
  Like Thor's hammer it's weight is all at one end so I'll start organising it some wheels.
  Franks 8 strand Silver Poison should have broken in by then too.


----------



## Tamashii

Count me in!


----------



## Takeanidea

It changes depending on which county I be in


----------



## GSARider

Discrete listening room is booked up and we will have a few of the manufacturers with stations set up in there to test out open back cans, etc. All looking good so far.


----------



## headphone man07

Please can someone bring stax and don't put me down just yet but I would love to


----------



## Takeanidea

My set up consists of 3 stax headphones and I have the energiser / integrated amp and the alternative pro bias headphone amplifier setups. I may have duties elsewhere and will have a think as to how you can demo them


----------



## Taliesin

I really hope i can go, should be able to, this will be my first Headfi meet. Hopiing to finally try lots of gear ive been wanting to try for ages.


----------



## GSARider

We have quite a few exciting products that will be available to try, I think everyone will be pleasantly surprised! Will let you all know over the coming weeks. I now have the main hall, a discrete listening room and one other surprise room booked up...


----------



## amir_j

Will be attending, will be dragging my wife along too


----------



## headphone man07

there should be a thread on converting people to audiophilia


----------



## CraftyClown

Ok chaps, here's the running total of attendees so far;
   
   
  GSARider
  CraftyClown +2
  Cakensaur
  markgreville
  Somnambulist
  Corate
  Spakka
  Progenitor
  Krismusic
  Turrican2
  Louis940
  jr41
  sanadsaad
  Tangster
  negura
  Swimsonny +2
  Duncan +2
  MrQ
  eskimo
  hifimanrookie +1
  CantScareMe
  RevC
  Takeanidea
  dill3000 +2
  granty1988
  Monkfish
  Julian H
  LFC_SL
  Artcheezzz +1
  Paul Graham
  headinclouds
  stefanhartman +1
  FortisFlyer75 +1
  Acapella11
  uchihaitachi +1
  SamHedges
  MarkyB16
  Kryten123
  NevilleM
  Tamashii
  headphone man07
  Taliesin
  amir_i +1
   
  Total = 56 so far
   
  I know it's still a bit early for some of you to be sure, but I'd like to start a provisional list of the gear that will be present, so if you can let me know asap, I'll add it to the list


----------



## hifimanrookie

I will go first then...

I for sure will take my he500 with balanced 8wire 22awg black widow cable

dont know yet if i am going to take my beloved darkvoice 337 or my still to make custommade amp.depends when it will be ready.
Windows 8 Laptop with jriver mediacenter 18 on it and lots of lossless music on it
Hifiman hm602
Cowon d2


----------



## CraftyClown

Cheers Hifiman


----------



## Somnambulist

I'll bring my DX100 again.


----------



## CraftyClown

Thanks Somnambulist. Added to the list


----------



## Takeanidea

Nope the amplifier HAS to be ready in time. I can't wait to get the chance to hear something unique . I didn't manage to try out much in April and I have never heard any of the reverd hifiman he series yet. What a unique experience to be able to plug them into your new amp. No question , if you have the talent you MUST find the time to complete your project. Now all I have to do is make enough time in the day to do everything I want. Can we not have longer than 10-4? I'm determined to stop over at the russell this time.


----------



## negura

Decware Taboo MK3
  Audeze LCD-3 w. Toxic Cables Silver Widow
   
  (new DAC not decided)


----------



## CraftyClown

Thanks negura


----------



## GSARider

Just picked up my HDVD800 so will most likely bring it along for the blind test. First impressions here at home are fantastic so far...


----------



## Takeanidea

I must try and get to your table too


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just picked up my HDVD800 so will most likely bring it along for the blind test. First impressions here at home are fantastic so far...


 
   
  This pleases me


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> This pleases me


 

 Me too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now whilst I was at Custom Cable this afternoon, I saw a gorgeous Yamaha Amp that I'm lusting after now...!


----------



## Takeanidea

So you did manage a listen at the Russell Hotel then Nadeem? Who knows when ; I would've liked to have met and thanked you for all your efforts in person but another must do for October


----------



## Takeanidea

I was the same after shipsupts table. The craziest headphones I'd ever seen. Had to find a pair


----------



## Spakka

I can bring along:
   
  Icon Audio HP8 MkII  - I'll bring this with interconnects but no source so, BYOS.
  Tera Player 
  HD800
  ACS T1 ciems


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> So you did manage a listen at the Russell Hotel then Nadeem? Who knows when ; I would've liked to have met and thanked you for all your efforts in person but another must do for October


 

 Thanks, I had a listen before that even - at CES in Vegas in January, but at the meet, with the new balanced XLR Cable - I decided I had to have it. Have also ordered the XLR Cable which should hopefully be coming next month.


----------



## hifimanrookie

takeanidea said:


> Nope the amplifier HAS to be ready in time. I can't wait to get the chance to hear something unique . I didn't manage to try out much in April and I have never heard any of the reverd hifiman he series yet. What a unique experience to be able to plug them into your new amp. No question , if you have the talent you MUST find the time to complete your project. Now all I have to do is make enough time in the day to do everything I want. Can we not have longer than 10-4? I'm determined to stop over at the russell this time.




Lolz...pityful i dont have the skill to make an amp this special..i only pay for it..and give ideas of howi wanna have it..i know blue circle audio, gilbert himself, is a magician with amps..
 it will be based on their blue circle audio NSL amp but less powerfull with 5 watts into 50ohm and modified to only drive headphones instead of speakers and it will include the bc509 dac (with only usb input) in same housing..with a seperated housing for the transformer i understand...and they told me delivery time at this moment is between 30-32 weeks. Its all handmade..so i hope its finished before the meet..if it is..then my 337 will be on sale then.

To give u an idea of what kind of amp it will be, allthough a mini version,.i include a shortcut here..

http://www.theaudiobeat.com/equipment/blue_circle_nsl.htm

Ps..mine will have black front with red cherry knob.
But i will make u a promise..if he does make it to the meet..u will be first one to listen to him.if u want ofcourse.


----------



## GSARider

Chaps, we will need a few more volunteers who can spare an hour to man the quite listening room - just to sit in there and direct folk. It's unfair to ask one person to do this all day, so your help would be appreciated. Can you reply back here on the thread if you can help out.


----------



## KT66

I'm happy to help out for an hour in the quiet room, 
  pref not too early
   
  thanks


----------



## GSARider

Thanks KT66 just let me know what time suits you from the below- we'll keep this list added to the main attendance list. that Craftyclown is kindly looking after.
   
  GSARider
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 Duncan +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 headphone man07
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  
 Total = 57 so far
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am:
   
  11am to 12pm:
   
  1pm to 2pm:
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## jr41

Happy to do the first stint in the listening room.


----------



## GSARider

Cheers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 Duncan +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 headphone man07
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  
 Total = 58 so far
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm:
   
  1pm to 2pm:
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## ostewart

I'm really hoping to come over from Portugal for this one, return to my home country for a head-fi meet sounds good. If your interested I can see if my uncle Andrew Poppy is available, he's a composer and records and mixes a lot of his own music.
Check him out and I'll see if he's up to it if your interested.

I really want to come, lets hope I can.


----------



## GSARider

Thanks, can I let you know regarding your Uncle? I have one artist who has agreed already, but hasn't been back in touch to confirm that the date is okay. And another waiting in the wings just now.


----------



## GSARider

We just need another two to help man the quiet room and for KT66 to choose a time that suits. Please help out chaps.


----------



## ostewart

If I knew for definite I could go, I'd be there to help in the quiet room. But I still dont know if I can come.
Sure, let me know about my uncle, be sure to check out his music, his latest release shiny floor shiny ceiling is really good.


----------



## GSARider

Yes, just had a look at his site, looks / sounds good.


----------



## shipsupt

It's looking like another great meet is brewing!  I wish I could commit, but at this point I am not sure I'll be back in the country in time  from a business trip to Korea.  My fingers are crossed schedules get adjusted by then!


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> It's looking like another great meet is brewing!  I wish I could commit, but at this point I am not sure I'll be back in the country in time  from a business trip to Korea.  My fingers are crossed schedules get adjusted by then!


 
   
  I'll add you for now shipsupt and you can just confirm nearer to the date


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Ok chaps, here's the running total of attendees so far;
> 
> 
> GSARider
> ...


 
  thought I said don't put me down yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll tell you if I'm definitely coming in September, pm me if I forget


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





headphone man07 said:


> thought I said don't put me down yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm doing it the other way around as I know this is going to be popular after the success of the last event. I have you down provisionally with a little question mark on my list here and I will check in with you nearer the event. If you definitely can't make it I will free up a space for someone else.
   
  You'd only kick yourself otherwise if the spaces fill up and you do want to come


----------



## GSARider

Wehave space for 200 at the moment with the option to expand to 400 as needed, so we should be good to get everyone down.


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> I'm doing it the other way around as I know this is going to be popular after the success of the last event. I have you down provisionally with a little question mark on my list here and I will check in with you nearer the event. If you definitely can't make it I will free up a space for someone else.
> 
> You'd only kick yourself otherwise if the spaces fill up and you do want to come


 
  I would definitely kick myself... but thanks


----------



## ostewart

In that case, put me down with +1 as my friend might come and do photography coverage.
I'll let you know around September if I can definitely come or not.


----------



## rocketron

Hi GSARider please put me down as loved the last meet


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, more good news, the artist that I've been talking to has confirmed attendance now. I've updated the first post also.
   
_*Local UK talent, up & coming singer Russ Poole will be coming along.*_
   
_*http://music.russpoole.co.uk/album/city-lights*_
   
_*Russ has two albums on bandcamp, I love the song 'Coming Home' but there is also a new album with some great tracks. Both albums will only set you back a fiver and available in ALAC & FLAC - so please buy them and we can get some insight into Russ's music when he comes down. As I've said in the first post, whether you like the genre of music or not is fairly irrelevant - it's more about learning about the challenges facing artists recording these days and what they think of HQ formats and how important it is to them.*_
_On a personal note, i'm so pleased with this, I'm like a dog with two tails this evening...*.*_






 And I hope you will all be pleased with this too.


----------



## shipsupt

Russ' bass player walks his dog at the same park I do. Very cool! They've music addition is a great idea.


----------



## CraftyClown

Well done mate. This is going to be an awesome event


----------



## GSARider

Thanks guys, I'm really keen to get Russ some payback for coming down for the day, so I'd really appreciate if we could all buy his two albums.
   
  I'm going to see if he'd be willing to do a short set of maybe two songs...if I can get someone to help out with set up.Will maybe ask one of teh companies coming along.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Thanks guys, I'm really keen to get Russ some payback for coming down for the day, so I'd really appreciate if we could all buy his two albums.
> 
> I'm going to see if he'd be willing to do a short set of maybe two songs...if I can get someone to help out with set up.Will maybe ask one of teh companies coming along.


 
   
  Helluva coincidence...I will of course mention it to him...


----------



## GSARider

Can I just add that my HD800's / HDVD800 which I've been listening to most of the day, is just an awesome combo...


----------



## CraftyClown

gsarider said:


> Can I just add that my HD800's / HDVD800 which I've been listening to most of the day, is just an awesome combo...




Show off


----------



## GSARider

Sorry, new toy syndrome...


----------



## GSARider

rocketron said:


> Hi GSARider please put me down as loved the last meet




Good to have you along again...


----------



## fihidelity

The first video of his I found happened to be in my home town in the middle of no where, what a coincidence!


----------



## GSARider

I'd be really interested in feedback of his tracks once you chaps have had a listen to the lossless formatted files...


----------



## headphone man07

just so I know, who's paying for the hotel?


----------



## GSARider

I'm dealing with it.


----------



## Sceptre

I'm in.
   
  And I'll stay over if others want to share food again!
   
  I'll be buying some more kit before this event but was touched by the ref to the Sonosax.
   
  I'm trying out some other portable hi end setups to try and better the Sonosax.  It's a tough bit of kit to beat.
   
  Look forward to seeing you all in October.  Thanks Nadeem for your great enthusiasm and organisational skills.
   
  Quote:


windsor said:


> *Ultrasone*
> 
> The last rig I listened to at the meet was one of the best-sounding I had ever heard. It was a closed-back Ultrasone headphone used in combo with a the Sonosax SX-DA2 and fed by an iriver player.
> 
> ...


----------



## headphone man07

thanks


----------



## GSARider

Cheers chaps.
   
  I have one thing that someone might be able to help with I hope - we have Russ Poole coming along to share his musical skills with us and he's offered to do a short set as well as a talk on the recording of his songs. To this end, some kind of small PA system would be great. Can anyone help out?


----------



## Spakka

Quote: 





sceptre said:


> I'm in.
> 
> And I'll stay over if others want to share food again!
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I agree, this was the first thing I listened to with my HD800s and it was the only portable rig that I didn't find too bright. The ultrasones sounded nice too, but I didn't listen too long with them. My only criticism is that it wouldn't fit in a pocket


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





spakka said:


> I agree, this was the first thing I listened to with my HD800s and it was the only portable rig that I didn't find too bright. The ultrasones sounded nice too, but I didn't listen too long with them. My only criticism is that it wouldn't fit in a pocket


 
  Any idea what the Ultrasones were?


----------



## GSARider

gsarider said:


> Cheers chaps.
> 
> I have one thing that someone might be able to help with I hope - we have Russ Poole coming along to share his musical skills with us and he's offered to do a short set as well as a talk on the recording of his songs. To this end, some kind of small PA system would be great. Can anyone help out?




Now sorted chaps.


----------



## GSARider

Just in case it's unclear, Russ will be doing a short set hopefully around lunchtime, most like likely around 20 mins. 

A live music set at a Headfi meet, personally I'm really pleased...


----------



## suicidal_orange

Quote: 





fihidelity said:


> Any idea what the Ultrasones were?


 

 They were Edition 9s


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just in case it's unclear, Russ will be doing a short set hopefully around lunchtime, most like likely around 20 mins.
> 
> A live music set at a Headfi meet, personally I'm really pleased...


 
  Sounds good 
   
  Talking of sounding good... liking my updated home rig... will probably take it along


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote: 





duncan said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Talking of sounding good... liking my updated home rig... will probably take it along


 
  What have you updated to then Duncan?  
   
  I am hoping to have a pair of those Sony 7520 studio cans (the cans the Z1000's never where) with a custom cable by Whiplash Audio with one of their TWag cables which you can listen to.   
   
  p.s. could not wait - got offered a good loyalty deal with contract renewal by my network but they did not have the HTC One so went with the Xperia Z in the end which after a Crapberry is like going from wheel & cart to the Starship Enterprise! 
   
  I


----------



## Duncan

Hi Fortis...
   
  I received the LCD2's yesterday (traded the HD800 for them, some may see that as a daft manoeuver, but - never really had much love for the Senns, and knowing that the Audeze' are known to mate well with my amp..............
   
  ...Makes the FI-BA-SB that I got last week sound not so good now (relatively of course), question I have to ask myself now is, do I live with a compromise, or - do I finally pluck up the courage to get some CIEMs...
   
  Hmm...


----------



## zenpunk

CIEMS are so last year. TOTL universals is the new cool


----------



## Taliesin

Any chance someone comimg to this meet has the Beyerdynamic headzone amp, I'm really curious to see if it actually works well with the T1s


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





taliesin said:


> Any chance someone comimg to this meet has the Beyerdynamic headzone amp, I'm really curious to see if it actually works well with the T1s


 

 Beyerdynamic will be along and will bring the A1 and the new A20 amp or so I have been told.


----------



## vkvedam

Well well well! I thought I missed this year's event. Another pops up. I should be able to make it. Looking forward to meet all the veterans and newbies.


----------



## Acapella11

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just in case it's unclear, Russ will be doing a short set hopefully around lunchtime, most like likely around 20 mins.
> 
> A live music set at a Headfi meet, personally I'm really pleased...


 
   
  Pretty nice GSARider. Great you organized that. Afterwards we will find a 24 Bit file of that music in the thread?


----------



## GSARider

Thanks, there will be a video of it definitely

Flac files of his two albums are only £5 for both at bandcamp, so please buy them. The plan is to discuss the music with him, the recording process, etc.

http://music.russpoole.co.uk/


----------



## FortisFlyer75

Quote: 





duncan said:


> Hi Fortis...
> 
> I received the LCD2's yesterday (traded the HD800 for them, some may see that as a daft manoeuver, but - never really had much love for the Senns, and knowing that the Audeze' are known to mate well with my amp..............
> 
> ...


 
  Hmm... All I can say is I have never looked back or regretted going down the ciem route even after having three tentative and frustrating re-fit's later to get them just right.    
   
  So, Take it the Burson amp is not one of those few that match well with the HD800's then?  
   
  Will you be lugging your rig to the gig then in October?


----------



## Duncan

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Thanks, there will be a video of it definitely
> 
> Flac files of his two albums are only £5 for both at bandcamp, so please buy them. The plan is to discuss the music with him, the recording process, etc.
> 
> http://music.russpoole.co.uk/


 
  Damnit...
   
  A new source for decent music (Bandcamp), another sinkhole for my wallet to get swallowed up by...
   
  Subscribed...
   
  Fortis... Probably ;o)


----------



## GSARider

Yep, that sounds about right Duncan...


----------



## headphone man07

wait, companies come along as well? (This will be my first head-fi meet)


----------



## GSARider

Yes, it's all in the first post, there will be a number of companies with shiny new amps / dacs / headphones to try out.


----------



## FlexPen76

Looks like I'm going have have to book flights again! Love to come along! Ill happily do a quiet room stint if its still needed.


----------



## GSARider

flexpen76 said:


> Looks like I'm going have have to book flights again! Love to come along! Ill happily do a quiet room stint if its still needed.




Great ! Thanks for the quiet room offer, we'll put you down.


----------



## krismusic

If it fits with whatever else you need me to do I will happily do a stint A/B ing...


----------



## GSARider

Thanks Kris, will need you for other things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## krismusic

I am now officially your bitch.


----------



## GSARider

I've never had a bitch before....


----------



## headphone man07

well, get used to it...


----------



## GSARider

headphone man07 said:


> well, get used to it...




Another volunteer...


----------



## headphone man07

wait, wut!? sorry but I can't really be volunteering sorry.


----------



## GSARider

Wut...! Oh okay....


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





headphone man07 said:


> wait, wut!? sorry but I can't really be volunteering sorry.


 
   
  Err, sorry but it's too late. I have you down for ear cleaning duties between 1-3pm
   
  Report to me first thing and I will give you a box of cotton buds. It will be your job to go round cleaning everyone's ears during the afternoon, to maximise potential audiophile nirvarna amongst attendees.
   
  Hope this is ok?


----------



## GSARider

It sure is, I'm not doing it again....


----------



## eitook

time for the dinosaur to come out of hiding...
  please include me and +1 (da missus!), really looking forward to this.. have taken close to 3 years hiatus now


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Err, sorry but it's too late. I have you down for ear cleaning duties between 1-3pm
> 
> Report to me first thing and I will give you a box of cotton buds. It will be your job to go round cleaning everyone's ears during the afternoon, to maximise potential audiophile nirvarna amongst attendees.
> 
> Hope this is ok?


 
  I'm assuming this is a joke...


----------



## Taliesin

Is anyone bringing any Woo Audio products to the meet as im really curious as to how they sound and the dont have any UK dealers to my knowledge, so this would be the only time i could try some out, interested in the WA6 and WA2.


----------



## krismusic

headphone man07 said:


> I'm assuming this is a joke...



Audiophile ear cleanliness is no joke. As a long standing member of Headfi you should know that. No need to bring your own earbuds though. Nadeem has arranged sponsorship of ear cleaning by Q Tip.


----------



## GSARider

eitook said:


> time for the dinosaur to come out of hiding...
> please include me and +1 (da missus!), really looking forward to this.. have taken close to 3 years hiatus now




That's far too long...!


----------



## Spakka

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Audiophile ear cleanliness is no joke. As a long standing member of Headfi you should know that. No need to bring your own earbuds though. Nadeem has arranged sponsorship of ear cleaning by Q Tip.


 
   
   
  !! Any audiophile knows that using cotton buds to clean ears is a terrible idea! All they do is compact the wax (rather than remove it), and if the tip comes off in your ear well... Here is a nice story:
   
  Man uses cotton bud to clean ear. Cotton tip comes off in ear. Man goes to A&E (the correct place). ENT doctor pulls out cotton bud with tweezers, along with some small crunchy things. 
  Man is stone deaf in that ear. 
  Crunchy bits = all the inner ear bones. 
   
  Moral of the story: Don't use Q tips!


----------



## GSARider

Yes, use Johnston & Johnston much better for Audiophiles...!


----------



## akeemali

Please count me in. I am defo coming...


----------



## Cakensaur

Looks like its gonna be another cracking one.


----------



## GSARider

cakensaur said:


> Looks like its gonna be another cracking one.




Hopefully yes... plenty planned, lots of kit on display to try, lots of experts on hand and some live music and a blind test planned...


----------



## Takeanidea

I would consider bringing my stax gear but will be busy with the blind test for much of the day. I am trying to think of a way round this that doesn't put anyone else out so have not ruled it out yet. If shipsupt ends up going then he will have the magical sigma pros (or are they the 404s) and you're in for a treat if you're interested in the stax brand otherwise I would like to think that at least one or two stax setups should be there
Trev


----------



## amir_j

gsarider said:


> _*Custom Cable*_ will be involved again and will be bringing along their vast range of headphones, Amps, Cables, etc.  No other dealers will be invited as we don't want to turn this into an indoor Tottenham Court Road...!





I have never been to a head-fi meet before, but have been to Hi-Fi meets, and the biggest thing I feel I gained was being able to listen to so many different brands and models. 

As a number interesting brands do not seem to have a UK HQ presence and may have only a couple of authorized UK retailers (e.g. Audeze have only 2 & Hifiman have 3 according to their sites) - Can we not reach out to a few more carefully selected retailers to see if they are interested to ensure the greatest coverage? As long as they don't overlap brands significantly then could be in everyone's interests.


----------



## GSARider

There are a number of brands coming, who won't be selling anything - just displaying their headphones / amps / dacs, etc. once they're all confirmed I will post up details. However I can say that we have the likes of Beyer Dynamic, Audio Technica, Grado, Arcam, IFI Audio, Shure, German Maestro, Final Audio Design, coming along. With retailers, they do overlap considerably.

Besides this, I think you'll find that members bring along plenty of gear to try in any case.


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Audiophile ear cleanliness is no joke. As a long standing member of Headfi you should know that. No need to bring your own earbuds though. Nadeem has arranged sponsorship of ear cleaning by Q Tip.


 
  sorry, but I don't do stuff like that, worried about ear infections and all the bad sides of ear cleaning so... I guess I'm just a bit paranoid, also, I'm not so much an in ear person


----------



## GSARider

headphone man07 said:


> sorry, but I don't do stuff like that, worried about ear infections and all the bad sides of ear cleaning so... I guess I'm just a bit paranoid, also, I'm not so much an in ear person




Okay, it was a joke right from the start, there is no ear cleaning service - please be clear on this. We do need volunteers to help out with various things such as manning the quiet listening room for an hour each. You made it clear that you are not willing to help out with anything, no matter what it is, a few posts back, so let's move on.

For others coming can we please have some more volunteers to man the quiet room, I think we need two more.


----------



## Cakensaur

By the way are we setting up a gear list, or is it too far away from the date to start with the page long gear spam lists again? 
   
  Also what does helping out in the quiet room involve? I can probably shove in an hour's help if its not tedious


----------



## GSARider

Updated List:
   
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 Duncan +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 headphone man07 (tbc)
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  randomkid (tbc)
  Sceptre
  vkevdam
  Flexpen76
  eitook
  akeemali

  
 Total =
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm: kt66
   
  1pm to 2pm: Cakensaur
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> By the way are we setting up a gear list, or is it too far away from the date to start with the page long gear spam lists again?
> 
> Also what does helping out in the quiet room involve? I can probably shove in an hour's help if its not tedious


 

 Just sitting in the room and watch the gear basically.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And ensure that folk don't stay too long and allow others access - 15 mins or so each if it's busy.
  Craftyclown is going to look at the gear list - perhaps a separate thread? However it's still too early to do this.


----------



## Cakensaur

Alright cool, that sounds like something even I'm unlikely to mess up 
  May i have the 1-2pm slot please?


----------



## krismusic

Sorry error.


----------



## krismusic

Quote: 





headphone man07 said:


> sorry, but I don't do stuff like that, worried about ear infections and all the bad sides of ear cleaning so... I guess I'm just a bit paranoid, also, I'm not so much an in ear person


 
  Sorry if I stressed you out with my "joke". I was probably a bit too convincing! Hope you enjoy the meet.


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Alright cool, that sounds like something even I'm unlikely to mess up
> May i have the 1-2pm slot please?


 

 Cheers, I've updated the list above.


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Sorry if I stressed you out with my "joke". I was probably a bit too convincing! Hope you enjoy the meet.


 
  that's fine, I'm quite gullible and I will (if I go, fingers crossed)


----------



## GSARider

FYI and going by the interest in the new Astell & Kern AK120 DAP...they will be at the meet with the new player ready for demos. Also Shure will have their new IEM's ready too.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> FYI and going by the interest in the new Astell & Kern AK120 DAP...they will be at the meet with the new player ready for demos. Also Shure will have their new IEM's ready too.


 
   
  Cool, thanks. I had a good listen to the AK100 at the last meet (as I'm looking for a good DAP to go with my JH-13s) and I was impressed with it, so it'll be interesting to hear the 120. Not sure I'll be able to get past the price tag though!


----------



## Swimsonny

Final Audio Design, Are they coming over from Japan for this or is their now a UK distributor?


----------



## GSARider

UK Distributor will be bringing them I think.


----------



## Swimsonny

Oh are the headphone company coming?


----------



## GSARider

No they're not.


----------



## Swimsonny

Oh sorry, I didn't know of another distributor. Do they go by other name (like polar audio is Beyer etc). Thanks


----------



## KT66

Happy to be doing the 11am quiet slot, not too early.
   
  I'll bring my Black n Decker automatically drilling ear cleaner
  to inspect everyone as they go in*
   
  Any chance of someone bringing an HM-901 to the meet?
   
   
   
   
  *joke


----------



## Swimsonny

I will have a hm901 if it had been released in the us by then


----------



## jayextreme

Looking forward to this event, sadly I missed the one a month ago. I have to go to this one!


----------



## headphone man07

Quote: 





kt66 said:


> Happy to be doing the 11am quiet slot, not too early.
> 
> I'll bring my Black n Decker automatically drilling ear cleaner
> to inspect everyone as they go in*
> ...


 
  the indication was appreciated


----------



## KT66

swimsonny said:


> I will have a hm901 if it had been released in the us by then


 fantastic , I'm beginning to think its just mythical


----------



## headphone man07

I can see it now...
  The Legend of the hm901...
  someone should write a book or a screenplay


----------



## Swimsonny

Hey, i cant guarantee it will see a US release by then, they are waiting for it to be perfect whereas they released its Beta version to the chinese market!


----------



## LFC_SL

Shure: Please bring the SE846
   
  Comply: Please supply!


----------



## Cakensaur

Should be bringing the HE500's i'm due to buy later today :>


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





lfc_sl said:


> Shure: Please bring the SE846
> 
> Comply: Please supply!


 
   
  The comply foam tip supply was a really sweet touch to the meet last time. It would be great to happen again.


----------



## Turrican2

I'm sure Sonny will have some left over from the last meet, there were hundreds.


----------



## Cakensaur

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> I'm sure Sonny will have some left over from the last meet, there were hundreds.


 
  Thousands* 
   
  enough to bury someone alive!


----------



## headphone man07

do you mean the company sony or a person called sonny (just so I can be clear) and are these comply tips as in earphone tips to use on earphones?


----------



## Cakensaur

sonny is swinsonny, head-fier and nice guy who on his table had basically every iem ever created (ever) and no jokes aside, very literally a suitcase full of comply tips; (yes the foam earphone tips)


----------



## Swimsonny

Thanks for the nice words Cakensaur.
   
  Okay:
   

 I do have tips left, loads of T400 and T200, less T100 and zero medium T500 and a small amount of large T500. 
 I will bring the remainders to the next meet.
 I will not be able to get any more by the looks of things as some really sad occurrences to my Comply contact. I am quite shaken up about it and i think it may hurt the mood here.
 I ams till unsure whether i will do an EPIC IEM table again like last time. I enjoyed doing it but it was a lot of stress and strain on my Dad as although your an amazingly trustworthy bunch, he did keep worrying stuff was going missing. I will of course bring stuff, maybe my desktop rig, my favourite portable amps and favourite IEMs but maybe not almost everyone i own. We will see nearer the time any how
   
  Any requests i am sure i will be able to manage with though!


----------



## Cakensaur

Can you at all bring the Tralucents in again? ( i was the guy who found them a bit bright... although this may have been because i had just spent a sizable period of time with the LCD2 and would love to give them another try)
   
  If so thanks a bunch!


----------



## krismusic

I'd like to hear some Heirs again...


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> Can you at all bring the Tralucents in again? ( i was the guy who found them a bit bright... although this may have been because i had just spent a sizable period of time with the LCD2 and would love to give them another try)
> 
> If so thanks a bunch!


 
  This is a possibility. They were not mine and i have sent them to the next part of the loan tour but i will be getting them back with a new better cable (gold silver) and this may just may fall in line with the meet. So we will see.


----------



## Cakensaur

Excellent, cheers


----------



## Taliesin

Is there going to be a gear list for this meet?


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





taliesin said:


> Is there going to be a gear list for this meet?


 
   
  Yes - nearer the time.


----------



## Cakensaur

^ Your sig may be confusing, as it contains the date (26th) before the meet was moved forward a week.


----------



## GSARider

That's the pics folder - can't rename it I think - will remove it later....now everyone leave me alone, I'm playing with my shiny new AK120...


----------



## CraftyClown

taliesin said:


> Is there going to be a gear list for this meet?




I'm compiling one quietly in the background, so feel free to announce what you plan to bring and I will add it. I will probably start posting the list once a week so you can check on other gear being bought along, but no more than that as I don't want to speak the thread unnecessarily


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> I'm compiling one quietly in the background, so feel free to announce what you plan to bring and I will add it. I will probably start posting the list once a week so you can check on other gear being bought along, but no more than that as I don't want to speak the thread unnecessarily




I think u already have my stuff list that i am bringing..and the big question mark..my super super secret new amp which is in the making right now....ihope it will be ready before the meet...lets keep our fingers crossed..as it could be the best sounding amp for the he500 i ever heard no matter the price.


----------



## Cakensaur

I may have a Lyr in time. so hopefully that can be brought as well as the set of HE500 i am due to get tomorrow...


----------



## CraftyClown

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I think u already have my stuff list that i am bringing..and the big question mark..my super super secret new amp which is in the making right now....ihope it will be ready before the meet...lets keep our fingers crossed..as it could be the best sounding amp for the he500 i ever heard no matter the price.


 
   
   
  Sounds awesome 
   
   
  Quote: 





cakensaur said:


> I may have a Lyr in time. so hopefully that can be brought as well as the set of HE500 i am due to get tomorrow...


 
   
   
  I'll be bringing my LYR as well. Love that amp


----------



## krismusic

gsarider said:


> That's the pics folder - can't rename it I think - will remove it later....now everyone leave me alone, I'm playing with my shiny new AK120...



With the HD800 set up your ears must be erect!


----------



## PhilW

We are going to hopefully be bringing the NEW Invicta. Really looking forward to the meet as had great fun the last time! The Sennheiser balanced cables should easily be here by then so we will have the HDVD800 and HD800 rig too I think for people to hear!
   
  Regards
   
  Phil


----------



## Musicdiddy

Please put me on the list, it will good to catch up with you guys again. And if you still need help with the quiet room please put me down.


----------



## moophus

sign me up!


----------



## GSARider

musicdiddy said:


> Please put me on the list, it will good to catch up with you guys again. And if you still need help with the quiet room please put me down.




Thanks and noted...


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Seems like I will be in London that weekend, Sign Me Up!


----------



## headphone man07

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
  just discovered I can't do it, take me off the list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  at least you won't have to worry about ear cleaning
  (joke)


----------



## GSARider

krismusic said:


> With the HD800 set up your ears must be erect!




Unbelievably good sound from the AK120, listening to my music on the move is a whole new experience.

Just got back from a weekend in Snowdonia on the Bike...a 1,000 mikes in total, time to rest this evening, have my headphones on...


----------



## krismusic

What headphones and amp are you using as a portable set up? I take it not the HD800/HDV800 and genny??!


----------



## Takeanidea

Not on is bike kris surely?


----------



## GSARider

On the bike I have speakers built into the helmet but don't use them for music often, more for comm's. out & about I'm using either IE800's or Momentum's + AK120 now.


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> That's the pics folder - can't rename it I think - will remove it later....now everyone leave me alone, I'm playing with my shiny new AK120...


 
   
  out of interest how much did that set you back in UK ?


----------



## krismusic

gsarider said:


> On the bike I have speakers built into the helmet but don't use them for music often, more for comm's. out & about I'm using either IE800's or Momentum's + AK120 now.


Very nice. I heard the Momentums and was very impressed but had comfort issues. Same with the IE800's. Cut you in half and I reckon you have "Sennheiser" running through you like a stick of rock!


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





ok-guy said:


> out of interest how much did that set you back in UK ?


 

 Just over a grand and change...


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> Very nice. I heard the Momentums and was very impressed but had comfort issues. Same with the IE800's. Cut you in half and I reckon you have "Sennheiser" running through you like a stick of rock!


 

 Yep same here with the momentum's - love the sound, but earcups hurt after 30 mins - wish there was a solution to this, but can't find anything as of yet. They're perfect for my wife and in fact she just bought a pair. Open to suggestions of similar sounding cans...


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just over a grand and change...


 
   
  cheers for that, any links to the stockist


----------



## GSARider

All the stockists are shown here:
   
  http://www.airaudio.co.uk/dealers/?brand=astellkern


----------



## OK-Guy

I meant who you bought from in UK, if it's too difficult to say no probs


----------



## GSARider

I'm trying to be diplomatic and not refer to any one dealer....


----------



## KT66

Why? Good dealers in the UK are as rare as hens teeth, please tell us


----------



## OK-Guy

Quote: 





kt66 said:


> Why? Good dealers in the UK are as rare as hens teeth, please tell us


 
   
  +1


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps...
   
  Updated List:
   
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 Duncan +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  randomkid (tbc)
  Sceptre
  vkevdam
  Flexpen76
  eitook
  akeemali
  jayextreme
  Musicdiddy
  moophus
  Eternal Phoenix
   

  
 Total =
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm: kt66
   
  1pm to 2pm: Cakensaur
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## Duncan

Tidied up the last few posts...
   
  Please keep it civil...
   
  Thanks.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

can you please add me to the list.thanks


----------



## GSARider

Done Daniel.
   
  Updated List:
   
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 Duncan +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  randomkid (tbc)
  Sceptre
  vkevdam
  Flexpen76
  eitook
  akeemali
  jayextreme
  Musicdiddy
  moophus
  Eternal Phoenix
  Daniel Hokkaido
   

  
 Total = 65
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm: kt66
   
  1pm to 2pm: Cakensaur
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## OK-Guy

put me down for a place... best +2 me, cheers.


----------



## GSARider

Updated List:
   
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 Duncan +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  randomkid (tbc)
  Sceptre
  vkevdam
  Flexpen76
  eitook
  akeemali
  jayextreme
  Musicdiddy
  moophus
  Eternal Phoenix
  Daniel Hokkaido
  Ok-Guy + 2
   

  
 Total = 68
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm: kt66
   
  1pm to 2pm: Cakensaur
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## Artcheezzz

Bought Russ Poole - City Lights album. Hes pretty good.
  Hoping others will have it too. Will be possible accurate comparison than.


----------



## GSARider

artcheezzz said:


> Bought Russ Poole - City Lights album. Hes pretty good.
> Hoping others will have it too. Will be possible accurate comparison than.




Hopefully yes and seeing as he'll be doing a live set on the day too, it should be all good. Just to remind everyone, he has 2 Albums on Bandcamp at £2.50 each... http://music.russpoole.co.uk/album/city-lights available as flac or alac, etc.


----------



## Nimble Gipsy

Hey Guys, I’m up for it. This will be my first Head-Fi meet, looking forward to it.


----------



## ejong7

Can I get a +1 here too? Thank you.


----------



## OK-Guy

silly question have you contacted Smail over the meet, he's the guy who put on the Cambridge meet last year & got a lot of the small Brit manufacturers involved... the pre-event thread raffles were great to, got me some AiAiAi's.
   
  if nothing else we should see if we can help Smail get to the meet, I daresay he'd enjoy being there... I'd be willing to contribute to any cost involved.


----------



## GSARider

Updated List:
   
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate + 1
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 Duncan +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  randomkid (tbc)
  Sceptre
  vkevdam
  Flexpen76
  eitook
  akeemali
  jayextreme
  Musicdiddy
  moophus
  Eternal Phoenix
  Daniel Hokkaido
  Ok-Guy + 2
  Nimble Gipsy
   

  
 Total = 70
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm: kt66
   
  1pm to 2pm: Cakensaur
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## krismusic

ok-guy said:


> silly question have you contacted Smail over the meet, he's the guy who put on the Cambridge meet last year & got a lot of the small Brit manufacturers involved... the pre-event thread raffles were great to, got me some AiAiAi's.
> 
> if nothing else we should see if we can help Smail get to the meet, I daresay he'd enjoy being there... I'd be willing to contribute to any cost involved.



Sounds like a thoughtfull idea on your part. If there is any need for contributions to get a Headfier who has contributed to the community along count me in.


----------



## GSARider

At the April event we had over £3,000 of prizes which included a pair of HD800's amongst many, many other things, so I have it covered thanks.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,

Nadeem has the forthcoming event well and truly covered and has ably demonstrated his undoubted competence arranging the last meet. Besides which, I'd have taken a different tack with sponsorship and instead invited smaller 'cottage industry' audio manufacturers and retailers. But then attendees wouldn't have received a free lunch nor luxuriated in such splendid surroundings!

Still, it's gratifying to know that my efforts last year were appreciated. 

Cheers,
Andy.


----------



## GSARider

Thanks Andy, of course you're welcome to come along in any case.


----------



## Duncan

No longer going - Hope everyone has a fun day, sure it'll be a blast


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Nadeem has the forthcoming event well and truly covered and has ably demonstrated his undoubted competence arranging the last meet. Besides which, I'd have taken a different tack with sponsorship and instead invited smaller 'cottage industry' audio manufacturers and retailers. But then attendees wouldn't have received a free lunch nor luxuriated in such splendid surroundings!
> 
> ...


 
  Appreciated, your meet was one of the standout days of my year last year and that raffle, surely the best raffle EVER, well for headphone equipment anyway! I also got an AiAiAi TMA-1 from the pre event raffles like Ok Guy, that was a great idea.
   
   


gsarider said:


> At the April event we had over £3,000 of prizes which included a pair of HD800's amongst many, many other things, so I have it covered thanks.


   
  Ok Guy was actually talking about the pre event raffles that Andy done on the meet thread. He done like fun quizzes to win headphones and other stuff, it was EPIC!


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Updated List:
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 
   
  Not being fussy, just wanted to correct.
   
  Thanks....


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Appreciated, your meet was one of the standout days of my year last year and that raffle, surely the best raffle EVER, well for headphone equipment anyway! I also got an AiAiAi TMA-1 from the pre event raffles like Ok Guy, that was a great idea.


 

 I'm sure that Andy's raffle, etc was great and that's all good that folk liked it. We all do things differently and my time has been spent organising things with a different slant. I don't have a pre-event raffle planned - just at the event. As previously said, we have a recording artist coming down for the day and we have a good venue plus refreshments + lunch.


----------



## GSARider

Updated List:
   
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate + 1
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie +1
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  KT66
  randomkid (tbc)
  Sceptre
  vkvedam
  Flexpen76
  eitook
  akeemali
  jayextreme
  Musicdiddy
  moophus
  Eternal Phoenix
  Daniel Hokkaido
  Ok-Guy + 2
  Nimble Gipsy
   
   
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm: kt66
   
  1pm to 2pm: Cakensaur
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





vkvedam said:


> Not being fussy, just wanted to correct.
> 
> Thanks....


 

 Corrected in the last update.


----------



## hifimanrookie

gsarider said:


> Corrected in the last update.



Take the +1 of my name..will be coming alone...my lady has other obligations then..oh well..more 'me-time' then..


----------



## Takeanidea

Grado coming is an interesting add. I have listened to ps1000 and sr80 for a limited time but itll give me a chance to see what tbe fuss is all about. 
Will there be a tera player brought to the meet? I'm also keen on comparing the c4 and dx100 to my hm601s I won at April's raffle. 
I'm sure there will be other rivals too. 
I'm hoping that some stax users will bring some stuff . I have a normal bias energiser that I've hooked into my home amp which forms my best setup for my sigma boxes. I've heard that I lose dynamics by hooking a pro to a normal bias energiser so it'd be great to see a pro energiser there.


----------



## vkvedam

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Corrected in the last update.


 
   
  Cheers. Should be a nice meet again, excited to meet you all with the other veterans of UK Head-Fi.


----------



## KT66

The 20th is the wife's birthday 
, told her about the 19th last night
I am in big trouble , but I am sure it'll be worth it !


----------



## krismusic

kt66 said:


> The 20th is the wife's birthday
> , told her about the 19th last night
> I am in big trouble , but I am sure it'll be worth it !


Damn! You sure???


----------



## KT66

Yes, swearing has its place and its now, 
What load of bollocks, I can't go, family birthday weekends come first
quite devastated , I was really looking forward to it
So can't do the quiet spot at 11

Pissed off
KT66


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Il come if I may.am I allowed to wear my woodied grados ? Hehe


----------



## GSARider

uglyjoe0124 said:


> Il come if I may.am I allowed to wear my woodied grados ? Hehe




Touch wood we'll see you there then...touch wood get it...oh forget it....


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Omg so very cheesy lol.
I may even bring some detachable cables to .


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Can you add another for me.my girlfriend would like to come.he he going to build another set of wood grados for her to show of


----------



## magiccabbage

What is the story with tickets and such? I presume it will be sold out or is it a pay at the door job?


----------



## magiccabbage

> Company attendance confirmed:
> 
> Arcam, JVC, German Maestro, Comply, Shure, Just Audio, Grado, Beyer Dynamic, Audio Technica, Final Audio Design & Smyth Research


 
   
  Will there be any other companies added later like Woo or Audeze or is this the final list?


----------



## Ra97oR

I am in for sure. Can't wait to see what AT  and FAD comes up with in UK.


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Hi 
Yes what's with the tickets are they on door or do we get them in the mail


----------



## GSARider

There is no ticketing or cost for Headfi members, we'll be looking at some kind of badges / stickers with member names to be collected at the door. 

With regards to companies attending, it's more or less finalised now, as we have limited space. It was first come first served really. However, as per the last meet, members will be bringing plenty of kit over.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> There is no ticketing or cost for Headfi members, we'll be looking at some kind of badges / stickers with member names to be collected at the door.
> 
> With regards to companies attending, it's more or less finalised now, as we have limited space. It was first come first served really. However, as per the last meet, members will be bringing plenty of kit over.


 
  Oh that's brilliant - members bringing their own gear i never thought of that.


----------



## Quadpatch

Sign me up please . I was rather upset to miss the last one as I was in Mexico. Can we just bring partners along, or do we have to say "+1" now? My better half might come along to show off her Beyer DT770 Pro LE, which is her favorite. I will try to bring a few (like the Mad Dog, Denon D7000, SoundMAGIC HP200 etc.), but unfortunately I don't really have any portable gear


----------



## GSARider

Just let us know nearer the time about your partner, we do need to know.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just let us know nearer the time about your partner, we do need to know.


 
  Do i need to PM you my name and details to get on the list or just leave it here?


----------



## GSARider

Just your username, if you're not already down, you'll be added in.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just your username, if you're not already down, you'll be added in.


 
  thank you


----------



## ostewart

I'm pretty much certain i'm going to this one, unless work gets in the way i'm coming.
   
  Lets see what gear i have to bring, my O2 amp, C5 amp, Dragon2 Earbuds, Hippo ProOne and some other little things. We'll see if i get anything interesting untill then.
   
  me + 1 for the meet.


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Well hopefully ill be bringing 3 sets of woodies grados and three sets of cables.cables are already built.
Woohoo what fun never done this before


----------



## GSARider

Sounds good guys, looking forward to it myself, will be a jam packed day...


----------



## andyroberts

hi, newbie would like to attend, sounds like a blast  thx


----------



## GSARider

Great, the more the merrier.


----------



## magiccabbage

hopefully somebody will bring  stratus or cavalli amp


----------



## big-man

hi mate, if there are any spaces left i would love to come along.


----------



## GSARider

big-man said:


> hi mate, if there are any spaces left i would love to come along.




Yes, no problem, plenty of room.


----------



## Cakensaur

Cant wait for this.


----------



## magiccabbage

Either can i. I'm thinking of getting the ferry.


----------



## Cakensaur

Since everyone here is in the uk/thereabouts.
  My modi has recently gone crazy, has anyone had experience with Schiit Audio's warranty repairs?
   
  Thanks


----------



## MarwiE

Hi can you add me to the List


----------



## GSARider

All noted chaps.


----------



## magiccabbage

anyone know if there is going to be any electrostatic gear at the meet? i would appreciate if someone brought along a 009 or blue hawaii!


----------



## Takeanidea

I have some sigma pros running off an energiser through my Cambridge audio topaz amplifier that I'll be bringing. 
It's not hawaii more Hartlepool but you might like it.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





takeanidea said:


> I have some sigma pros running off an energiser through my Cambridge audio topaz amplifier tuat I'll be bringing.
> It's not not hawaii more Hartlepool but you might like it.


 
  Great stuff i cant wait to hear it and i am particularly looking forward to a few beers with people after the meet.


----------



## GSARider

Updated List:
      
  GSARider + 1
 CraftyClown +2
 Cakensaur + 1
 markgreville
 Somnambulist
 Corate + 1
 Spakka
 Progenitor
 Krismusic
 Turrican2
 Louis940
 jr41
 sanadsaad
 Tangster
 negura
 Swimsonny +2
 MrQ
 eskimo
 hifimanrookie
 CantScareMe
 RevC
 Takeanidea
 dill3000 +2
 granty1988
 Monkfish
 Julian H
 LFC_SL
 Artcheezzz +1
 Paul Graham
 headinclouds
 stefanhartman +1
 FortisFlyer75 +1
 Acapella11
 uchihaitachi +1
 SamHedges
 MarkyB16
 Kryten123
 NevilleM
 Tamashii
 Taliesin
 amir_i +1
  randomkid (tbc)
  Sceptre
  vkvedam
  Flexpen76
  eitook
  akeemali
  jayextreme
  Musicdiddy
  moophus
  Eternal Phoenix
  Daniel Hokkaido
  Nimble Gipsy
  uglyjoe0124 +1
  magiccabbage
  ra970R
  Quadpatch
  randomkid + 1
  andyroberts
  big-man
  marwiE
  bobdohl
   
   
   
   
_*Quiet Room Manning from 10am to 3pm:*_
   
  10am to 11am: jr41
   
  11am to 12pm:
   
  1pm to 2pm: Cakensaur
   
  2pm to 3pm


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Hey you didn't put +1


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, for anyone wishing to stay overnight, we have a special rate from the hotel, it is expensive being a 4 start hotel, give a call in and what you would like in terms of single / dbl, etc:
   
  Guests can contact our Reservations Department on 0207 520 1827 or russell.reservations@principal-hayley.com quoting following booking code: HEAD191013
 Each reservation will have to be guaranteed with a valid credit card.


----------



## bobdohl

Add me to the list! Plans aren't confirmed but I needed a reason to get out of California for a week! Just went to T.H.E. Event in L.A., but this looks greater as it is more headphone centered. Anyone know any good music shops I should pop in while I'm there? Thanks!


----------



## krismusic

Tr





bobdohl said:


> Add me to the list! Plans aren't confirmed but I needed a reason to get out of California for a week! Just went to T.H.E. Event in L.A., but this looks greater as it is more headphone centered. Anyone know any good music shops I should pop in while I'm there? Thanks!


 Try Rough Trade at Truman Brewery Brick Lane.


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Yeh thanks me plus one cool.


----------



## Cakensaur

Oh i have just been informed that i am to take a +1 (if there is space of course) 
   
  Thanks a lot!


----------



## GSARider

Updated above chaps.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Updated above chaps.


 
  Hi i was wondering if there is a section where members can list the gear they are bringing? I would love to hear some Audeze gear and maybe a hd800. Maybe an amp listing would be good also.


----------



## CraftyClown

Magiccabbage, I am going to put a list up. I should have done it a while ago, but I've been a bit swamped. I'll get on it this weekend.

What are you bringing along?


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





craftyclown said:


> Magiccabbage, I am going to put a list up. I should have done it a while ago, but I've been a bit swamped. I'll get on it this weekend.
> 
> What are you bringing along?


 
  i cant bring any amp's cus i'm coming from Ireland but i could bring the T1's and hd650. If i get a pelican case in the meantime i will bring these for sure.


----------



## hifimanrookie

craftyclown said:


> Magiccabbage, I am going to put a list up. I should have done it a while ago, but I've been a bit swamped. I'll get on it this weekend.
> 
> What are you bringing along?



I dont know if i already gave u my list..but just in case:

Darkvoice 337 with tung sol sj7gt mesh plates (drivers) and tung sol 5998 (power)( FOR SALE during meet) 
Hifiman hm602 with 64GB sdcard full of lossless music
Hifiman he500 with toxic cables BW balanced 22awg 8wire cable
Windows 8 laptop


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I dont know if i already gave u my list..but just in case:
> 
> Darkvoice 337 with tung sol sj7gt mesh plates (drivers) and tung sol 5998 (power)( FOR SALE during meet)
> 
> ...


 
  He-500 nice. i look forward to that


----------



## CraftyClown

Cheers guys


----------



## bobdohl

I don't how much I will be able to bring as I am flying in. Hopefully I will have my portable rig setup by then.


----------



## GSARider

Looking good chaps, we're all set, our singer - russ poole is all booked up, pa system for him is sorted and our blind test of my HDVD800 + HD800's vs Fiio E09K / E17 + HD800 will be there for folk to test their aural skills against. Will be interesting to see the results.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Looking good chaps, we're all set, our singer - russ poole is all booked up, pa system for him is sorted and our blind test of my HDVD800 + HD800's vs Fiio E09K / E17 + HD800 will be there for folk to test their aural skills against. Will be interesting to see the results.


 
  ha ha that should be fun


----------



## Cakensaur

Must admit i am NOT confident i will be able to tell the difference, so i shall have so much fun doing this.


----------



## uchihaitachi

gsarider said:


> Looking good chaps, we're all set, our singer - russ poole is all booked up, pa system for him is sorted and our blind test of my HDVD800 + HD800's vs Fiio E09K / E17 + HD800 will be there for folk to test their aural skills against. Will be interesting to see the results.




Why not the O2 amplifier?


----------



## GSARider

uchihaitachi said:


> Why not the O2 amplifier?




Because I don't have an O2 Amplifier...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Anyone taking an emotiva with them?


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Because I don't have an O2 Amplifier...


 
  I might have one...
   
  Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Anyone taking an emotiva with them?


 
  ...if I don't get one of these instead, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

I'll bring:
   
   
   
  UE900
   
  my 02/ODAC  Amp/Dac
   
  Win7 Laptop (Sonata Player)
  +HDD with FLAC rips.


----------



## GSARider

great,then I don't need to use my equipment for the blind test - we're using the above O2. you can liaise with uchihaitchi and sort out what else you want to set up for the test, as he wants to get involved. if you can let me know what other kit you want to use and will be supplying to use for this test - takeanidea is dealing with the setup and you can liaise with myself & him.
   
  The idea is to have one high end amp/dac and one low end amp/dac running with the same source and headphones.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

You might still want to bring your O2, as thinking about it, mine has low gain settings (1x/2.5x) as I use it primarily with IEMs.
   
  Just thinking about what we are going to be running off of it (no idea here!) - also, it being a combined *EHP-O2D*, there is no battery option if we wanted to test that??
   
  As it is an all-in-one unit, we might want a standalone too, depending on how we are going to be hooking things up.
   
  If your one has a larger gain, then that might be better for some cans..
   
   
  That's about all I can think of atm.


----------



## GSARider

It was supposed to be a simple test between a high end amp/dac vs a low end amp/dac desktop setup - fairly simple. If it's going to be a case of folk saying why not use this or that - then please supply the equipment and we'll be happy to use whatever. if you can't or won't supply the equipment necessary, then there's not much i can do about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The equipment listed by me, is my own equipment and it seems to fit the criteria of an expensive vs cheap setup in terms of amp/dac. If anyone disagrees - then give us your equipment and we can use that instead. I don't have access to anything else that fits the criteria required.
   
  Just be aware that your equipment (if you choose to supply) will be on a table for a few hours for folk to test and I, as the organiser can't take responsibility for it in any way, either accidental / misuse damage or things going missing.Also please make arrangments to ship to me to arrive at least 72 hours before the meet to allow us time to get it setup the night before the meet.


----------



## GSARider

Okay chaps, Eternal phoenix has pm'd and doesn't want his equipment used.
   
  Sam, if you would like to allow yours to be used, please let me know and of course Uchihaitchi - please let me know if you'd like to use your equipment for this, as you suggested an O2 Amp, I'm assuming that you have one? Can you also let me know which other amp you'd like to put against it. Happy to go with whatever you chaps would like to use / supply. Just let me have it beforehand and the above post applies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Saves me using my equipment so I'm not complaining
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can provide my MacBook Air or MBPR as the source running ALAC / FLAC on Audioirvana.


----------



## fihidelity

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Okay chaps, Eternal phoenix has pm'd and doesn't want his equipment used.
> 
> Sam, if you would like to allow yours to be used, please let me know and of course Uchihaitchi - please let me know if you'd like to use your equipment for this, as you suggested an O2 Amp, I'm assuming that you have one? Can you also let me know which other amp you'd like to put against it. Happy to go with whatever you chaps would like to use / supply. Just let me have it beforehand and the above post applies.
> 
> ...


 
  There's no guarantee I'll have an O2 (EHP-O2) but if I do then I'd be happy for it to be used. If not the FiiO should make a fun comparison and the HDVD800 would be a perfect TOTL amp with which to compare. Another one to consider would be the budget Schiit combo (now I'm just complicating things).


----------



## GSARider

Just let me know beforehand Sam.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just let me know beforehand Sam.


 
  any sign of an LCD3 or HE6 coming? those are the 2 cans that i'm most interested to hear.


----------



## GSARider

Sorry I forgot to ask you chaps - what difference do you think the O2 will make to a test? Is there something about the O2 being really bad / good that makes it specifically special to test against the HDVD800?


----------



## uchihaitachi

gsarider said:


> Sorry I forgot to ask you chaps - what difference do you think the O2 will make to a test? Is there something about the O2 being really bad / good that makes it specifically special to test against the HDVD800?




From dscope iii.measurements, the fiio amps have a few unwanted aspects verging on audibility whereas the same areas are well below the hearing threshold for the o2 (So using the O2 will make the DBT if anything more difficult). Out of curiosity does anybody have the meaurements specs for the hdvd800?


----------



## GSARider

However the point is to see whether these differences can be heard in a blind test. Are you supplying your equipment?


----------



## Takeanidea

All the measurements can be put into a real world test in October. Nadeem or myself have no problem with whatever inexpensive/expensive source you think might be more suitable because it's just a bit of fun and something to add to the experience of the meet. I'd like to keep the hdvd800 and hd800 top end and any smaller sized o2 or similar could be sent to Nadeem beforehand. It's just 1 cheapy against 1 expensive though there won't be lots of stuff to test against. 
I think the fio v sennheiser is a good idea because both are readily available in this country and are at opposite ends of the price spectrum. So I for one am happy to stick with the original plan.


----------



## McKajVah

Hmmm... This looks interesting. I'll be flying in from Norway, but hopefully it'll be good fun. 

I have a Decware Taboo on order from the US, maybe I'll bring it with me if nobody "local" brings one.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





mckajvah said:


> Hmmm... This looks interesting. I'll be flying in from Norway, but hopefully it'll be good fun.
> 
> I have a Decware Taboo on order from the US, maybe I'll bring it with me if nobody "local" brings one.


 
  what cans have you got coming


----------



## hifimanrookie

mckajvah said:


> Hmmm... This looks interesting. I'll be flying in from Norway, but hopefully it'll be good fun.
> 
> I have a Decware Taboo on order from the US, maybe I'll bring it with me if nobody "local" brings one.



Thats a very sexy a excellent amp! Congrats!
On a side note..be prepared for the taxes... u have to pay extra to have it in ur hands...here in the netherlands u pay 35% extra on the price and the postage together! Hope that customs in norway are nicer


----------



## McKajVah

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Thats a very sexy a excellent amp! Congrats!
> On a side note..be prepared for the taxes... u have to pay extra to have it in ur hands...here in the netherlands u pay 35% extra on the price and the postage together! Hope that customs in norway are nicer


 
  Yeah, It's "only" 25% in Norway...


----------



## krismusic

takeanidea said:


> So I for one am happy to stick with the original plan.



Yup. +1. Why do people on here have to complicate everything???!


----------



## GSARider

Well no one is actually offering their equipment to use in any case, so we are sticking to the original plan by the looks of it. I've asked the OP who mentioned  the O2 and the others who said they have one.


----------



## Takeanidea

Thanks kris , 
Whatever happens it'll be fascinating to see the results and I hope we can get you to have a listen in there
Regards
Trev


----------



## McKajVah

Count me in, I'll be there.
   
  On a side note. Why is the meeting only from 10-4pm (6 hours) and not until 6pm (8 hours)?
  With all the equipment and people, will there be enought time? Also, It's not like this is happening every week.


----------



## GSARider

Mainly because it's a long day organising this event, I will be starting the afternoon beforehand and then early the next day. Six hours should be enough time.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Mainly because it's a long day organising this event, I will be starting the afternoon beforehand and then early the next day. Six hours should be enough time.


 
  have you got over the 150 mark yet?


----------



## krismusic

gsarider said:


> Mainly because it's a long day organising this event, I will be starting the afternoon beforehand and then early the next day. Six hours should be enough time.


 I'll do my best to be available both days.


----------



## GSARider

Cheers, it's appreciated.


----------



## krismusic

takeanidea said:


> Thanks kris ,
> Whatever happens it'll be fascinating to see the results and I hope we can get you to have a listen in there
> Regards
> Trev


 Hi Trev. This is one of the aspects of the meet that I am really looking forward to. Blind testing to expose my predjudices FTW!


----------



## NevilleM

The plan is to bring my Audeze LCD2, balanced Toxic cables and Schiit Mjolnir.
Source is harder to sort. 
My NOS CD needs anti-grav to move it so I've built a lightweight 2Tb Vortexbox and am configuring DeaDBeef to send bit perfect to a Schiit Bifrost via USB.
Currently PC/DAC sound doesn't match the CD. I'll look into using a Sotm pci-e USB card next.
I'll be loading up lots of power metal, death metal, metal and a bit of rock, jazz, folk...
Neville


----------



## bobdohl

I would love to see the difference that the cable makes on those LCD 2's. I have a revision 2 pair and I'm looking for a new cable. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## Gortan1

Name: Huseyin Gortan- I would like to be added to the attendance list please. Thanks


----------



## GSARider

Done


----------



## hifimanrookie

pls delete me...i am ampless now..just sold my 337 for an incredible price..couldnt let that slip..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  ..and my new amp will only be here end of november.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hey
  
 Any LCD2 owners in bristol, UK area? Tried a pair at recent London Head fi event and would love to get the chance to audition 
 them in a quieter setting with more music. 
  
 dan


----------



## Type35

I'm in!


----------



## xeroeth

I'm in as well.
   
  Looking forward to meeting up with some of the community. Been lurking for quite a while.


----------



## Rowlf

I will like to join too so please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## GSARider

Sounds good chaps, not too long to go now.


----------



## dba UK

Please add myself to the list, Daniel Burns - Director of demand better audio UK-LLP (+1)
   
  We'd be happy to bring a few of our pre-production HP-A full F1 Grade Carbon Fibre headphones along and throw them onto the testing tables...


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





dba uk said:


> Please add myself to the list, Daniel Burns - Director of demand better audio UK-LLP (+1)
> 
> We'd be happy to bring a few of our pre-production HP-A full F1 Grade Carbon Fibre headphones along and throw them onto the testing tables...


 

 Sorry Daniel, no other manufacturers are allowed now, this was shut off some time back, as per the first post.


----------



## dba UK

So, we're not even allowed to attend and see the depths a British brand has to strive to in order to compete with our foreign cousins?

We'll leave our goodies at home but we'd still appreciate 2 places on the list, is that still ok?


----------



## GSARider

Yes that's fine.


----------



## SleepyOne

Please count me in, thanks!


----------



## krismusic

gsarider said:


> Sorry Daniel, no other manufacturers are allowed now, this was shut off some time back, as per the first post.



Not wishing to be controversial. Nadeem definitely has final say. It's his gig. Seems a shame though. Those CF headphones sounded interesting and a British headphone manufacturer is a rare and brave beast.


----------



## rvee

Hi Nadeem & other generously spirited sound 'eads. I've just become a member of 'ead-fi tho I've been perusing posts for a good while. 
Have dipped my toe in just 2b able to come & experience audio in the flesh & get help with future gear acqusitions at the londinium meet. Hope u can accommodate me? im a northerner but I don't bite. 
Regards happily shinining anew member Rvee


----------



## Brummyboy71

Count me in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SleepyOne

Brummyboy71 is a mate of mine who is interested in in-ear phones, hopefully there are lots of in-ear like last time! We will be coming together to the meet


----------



## Taliesin

Does anyone know some of the headphones being brought? Id really like to try the HD650, HD700, HD800, LCD2 and T1.


----------



## Cakensaur

A list will be made closer to the time like the last event, i can assure you that all of those (with the exception of the HD700) will most likely be there.
   
  HD700 i'm not too sure on.


----------



## xeroeth

I've not been to head-fi meet before so I'm not sure how it all works. 
   
  I'd like to bring my headphones/amps/sources, but then I'd also like to walk around and check out what other people brought. 
   
  What do most people do with their stuff?
  -leave it unattended
  -lock to table
  -get someone nearby to keep an eye on stuff
  -pack it up/unpack as necessary
  -all of the above
   
  Sorry for the noob question, I just want to come prepared.


----------



## Homage

I think I'll be free on that weekend of the 19th, so I'd like to come along as well. Probably able to get one or two friends along as well by then, who I'm in the process of getting them over to the dark side (the force is strong) soon...LOL! Mark


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





xeroeth said:


> I've not been to head-fi meet before so I'm not sure how it all works.
> 
> I'd like to bring my headphones/amps/sources, but then I'd also like to walk around and check out what other people brought.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I didn't bring desktop gear but I did look after others' gear while there...I was listening to an LCD2 and didnt want to leave so the gear owner could walk around! 
  You'll make friends pretty quick and cover eachother...seemed to be the way imo


----------



## shipsupt

I hate to do it, but I can now confirm I'm not going to make this one.  Hopefully I can make the next big one.  Of course, we could have mini-meet or two in the mean time.  (Planting the seed there... see how I did that?)
   
  Enjoy everyone!


----------



## alvin sawdust

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I hate to do it, but I can now confirm I'm not going to make this one.  Hopefully I can make the next big one.  Of course, we could have mini-meet or two in the mean time.  (Planting the seed there... see how I did that?)
> 
> Enjoy everyone!


 
  That means there will be double the room at the meet without you bringing all your gear


----------



## Turrican2

shipsupt said:


> I hate to do it, but I can now confirm I'm not going to make this one.  Hopefully I can make the next big one.  Of course, we could have mini-meet or two in the mean time.  (Planting the seed there... see how I did that?)
> 
> Enjoy everyone!




Your awesome STAX setup will be missed, shame.


----------



## Takeanidea

shipsupt said:


> I hate to do it, but I can now confirm I'm not going to make this one.  Hopefully I can make the next big one.  Of course, we could have mini-meet or two in the mean time.  (Planting the seed there... see how I did that?)
> 
> Enjoy everyone!




You'll be missed for sure. That was one awesome table of goodies there at the last meet. I felt like it was so much out of my league I was a bit nervous to even sit and listen to your kit. The best thing about your table was how approachable you were. That table will take some beating for that factor alone. 
A mini meet is a tempting proposition; it would probably be the 1st time there has been a complete set of Sigmas in the same room in this country to demo.


----------



## Takeanidea

Having not been to a meet before and not knowing anyone and having brought loads of kit with me to display was a worry. But when I got there it was quite easy to make friends and I learnt some things about setting up. 
It's easier if you can have the same track playing through all your kit. More people will visit if the phones are on stands. Over ear open phones need serious amping to be heard above the general din. And it's very easy to make friends so it should be possible to have a walk round yourself. 
The reality is there won't be time to get everywhere and do everything if you're set up on a table. But tons of people will meet and chat with you which makes up for it.


----------



## hellnick

I've been considering upgrading my Shure IEMs and this sounds like the perfect way to review some alternatives.  Please add me to the list.
   
  Thank you.


----------



## SleepyOne

Quote: 





turrican2 said:


> Your awesome STAX setup will be missed, shame.


 
   
  X2


----------



## edyeded

yes please 
   
  my girlfiend and i would love to attend!!


----------



## mukulymn

I would love to attend this. Count me in


----------



## Louis940

Hey guys,
   
  Can hardly wait until October. Looking forward to it so much. 
  Can I have a +1 added to me please?
   
  Thank you in advance


----------



## Ra97oR

I will most likely bring in my gear this time, feel bad for not bringing in anything last time.
   


 Audio Technica ATH-AD1000PRM
 FitEar MH334 Custom
 STAX SR-404 Signature with SR-507 earpads
 Sony MDR-SA5000
 Sony MDR-1RS
 Sony PFR-V1
   
  I expect those will still be in my hands October time.


----------



## Cakensaur

Awesome stuff, I am really interested in the Sony MDR-SA5000


----------



## jampe1

Count me in, why not!


----------



## walakalulu

Like to come along if that's ok


----------



## ostewart

I'm still most definitely coming, me +1 
Will bring my FAD PF X-G if people want to try em


----------



## Wiisp

Turns out I'm actually free this weekend, sign me up! (And a +1 too if that's OK)


----------



## ostewart

Also got a iBasso DX50 and Fiio X3 coming my way


----------



## GSARider

Sorry chaps - been on hols...now back. Yes everyone's welcome along.


----------



## Louis940

What's the maximum amount of people looking like at the moment?


----------



## GSARider

We're around a 120 at the moment and can take another 80 or so.


----------



## Turrican2

Quote: 





ostewart said:


> Also got a iBasso DX50 and Fiio X3 coming my way


 
  Hope you get your DX50 by the time the meet happens 
   
  Would be interested to compare to the DX100 in terms of build, UI speed, sound etc (if I still have mine by the time the meet comes around that is).


----------



## ostewart

yeah, would love to compare them


----------



## LCDEzekiel

I'd love to come! I'm really eager to learn more about audio, and listen to some high-end equipment!
   
  Unfortunately, all I have to offer in return is my Technics SL-1210, my Sansui 771 and a pair of Sennheiser 598's. Would that setup be worth bringing along? I get the feeling that everyone else will have better gear so there wouldn't be much point!
   
  Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Takeanidea

lcdezekiel said:


> I'd love to come! I'm really eager to learn more about audio, and listen to some high-end equipment!
> 
> Unfortunately, all I have to offer in return is my Technics SL-1210, my Sansui 771 and a pair of Sennheiser 598's. Would that setup be worth bringing along? I get the feeling that everyone else will have better gear so there wouldn't be much point!
> 
> Hope to see you all there!




Sounds like a classic set up. You will be able to try other people's phones in your set up to see if there's an improvement so for that reason it's worth taking. The whole point of these meets is to exchange views and listens on kit after all. See you there whatever you decide. I've never listened to a 1210 before so I sincerely hope i can have that pleasure
Regards
Trev


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Anyone bringing a RWA modded AK100/120 ??


----------



## GSARider

Just been organising the catering today - wraps, sandwiches, crisps, cakes and some soft drinks...lunch around 12...


----------



## krismusic

gsarider said:


> Just been organising the catering today - wraps, sandwiches, crisps, cakes and some soft drinks...lunch around 12...


i won't eat for a couple of days before hand then.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





daniel_hokkaido said:


> Anyone bringing a RWA modded AK100/120 ??


 
  I will bring the awesome modded MS-AK100


----------



## GSARider

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> i won't eat for a couple of days before hand then.


 

 Best make it three to be on the safe side....


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just been organising the catering today - wraps, sandwiches, crisps, cakes and some soft drinks...lunch around 12...


 
  The wraps from last time were really good quality.


----------



## jr41

Quote: 





gsarider said:


> Just been organising the catering today - wraps, sandwiches, crisps, cakes and some soft drinks...lunch around 12...


 
   
  Thanks GSARider, sounds gooood!


----------



## Homage

I'd also like to hear a standard RW A&K 100 mod ($250) if someone will have one with them!
  
 I'm thinking in the near future to have this mod done, but would first like to have a listen (I always use standard headphones, not IEM variety).


----------



## Swimsonny

I have the Mezzo Sompramo Modded MS-AK100


----------



## Julian H

Hi
  
 Is there a list of kit that attendees want to sell at the meet?
  
 Cheers, Julian


----------



## Homage

julian h said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a list of kit that attendees want to sell at the meet?
> 
> Cheers, Julian


 
 That is a good idea, has this been done at previous meets?


----------



## mukulymn

Will there be hifiman he500 and he400 as well to demo?


----------



## Swimsonny

HE-500 with Moi


----------



## Julian H

homage said:


> That is a good idea, has this been done at previous meets?




It is a good idea but unfortunately not mine; we did it last time.

Here's hoping 

Cheers, Julian


----------



## mukulymn

Which dac/amp ate you using swimsonny with he500?


----------



## fihidelity

mukulymn said:


> Will there be hifiman he500 and he400 as well to demo?


 
 I'll be bringing a pair of HE-500s.


----------



## mukulymn

Thanks Sam


----------



## magiccabbage

gsarider said:


> Best make it three to be on the safe side....


 
 Hi, do you know if anyone is bringing any Headamp gear, in particular the GSX MK 2?


----------



## Homage

What about Fostex Th600 or Th900 model, anyone got those that they will bring along! 

These are top of my list at the moment to try out...


----------



## xeroeth

homage said:


> What about Fostex Th600 or Th900 model, anyone got those that they will bring along!
> 
> These are top of my list at the moment to try out...


 
  
Yep, I'll be bringing my TH600.


----------



## Homage

xeroeth said:


> Yep, I'll be bringing my TH600.



 


Great news!
If I've not managed to get a pair myself by then I'll introduce myself to yourself, and the Darth Vader beasts!!!....hahaha

Regards

Mark


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

We are getting name badges this time I hope.


----------



## negura

daniel_hokkaido said:


> We are getting name badges this time I hope.


 
  
 +1. That would be great.


----------



## Tony1110

I might attend, if I have any gear left by October.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

I think I remember seeing comply will be coming ? So lots of tips on offer ..great!
  
 Anyone got hold of a pair of cardas iems please please bring them  Been hearing 
 interesting variety of opinions.


----------



## Adam2211

Would love to come along so if you add me and a +1 also that would be great. Still very new to this so don't really have much equipment to bring along! Will probably take my Q701's and E12 though. Thanks


----------



## Speedy Pedro

I plan to come again. Will bring HD 800 and a Graham Slee Solo amp.


----------



## RevC

I might have a couple of units I would be willing to sell if we can get a list together.


----------



## madcat

I'm interested in this event. Is it too late to join?


----------



## dnun8086

OH my gosh i can't believe i just discovered this thread i want to cry lol i hopefully will be attending i've never been to anything like this is there ticket costs or how does it work so excited do they have any iem demo's ??????????????? ahhh im gonna explode i love this hobby ! or addiction/obsession call it what you will still so damn exciting lol.


----------



## krismusic

If its the same set up as last time. Nadeem will correct if not, no entrance fee but a raffle for charity that it would be great if you bought a ticket for. Not compulsory though. Yes there will almost certainly be IEM's for you to try. Don't forget to breathe!


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Could I add a +1 please


----------



## tjw321

I'm going to try and make. I'm about 60% certain that I can. Is that sufficient, or do you need a 100% commitment?


----------



## dnun8086

I'm going no matter what book my coach tickets now if i have to lol so do i need to apply or am i now already involved by commenting on this thread  help guys i must go lol


----------



## pytter

Will definitely try to make it!


----------



## pytter

OK - I will definitely make it - put me down to attend! (if you'll have me of course!)


----------



## sergiup

Complete newbie on head-fi but I've been around AVF (dirty word around here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) for a while. I don't know if there are any spaces left, but if there are I'd really like to attend. Thanks!


----------



## Takeanidea

Hi sergiup, 
Will be good to see you there. There are no forum rivalries here. If you love headphones you'll always end up here at some point 
The last meet had such a great atmosphere and gsarider was responsible for that one. He is going to make this one bigger and better. High profile corners, high volume corners and intimate corners!


----------



## Tony1110

Someone should organise one of these for North east England.


----------



## Turrican2

tony1110 said:


> Someone should organise one of these for North east England.


 
  
 sounds like you've just volunteered


----------



## Homage

I'd say Leeds, or Manchester would be more suitable in terms of access for folks around the North!

You could also get people from Nottingham, Peterborough and the North East attending then, for most folks it would be 1 - 2 hours maximum time to get to these two cities...


----------



## sergiup

takeanidea said:


> Hi sergiup,
> Will be good to see you there. There are no forum rivalries here. If you love headphones you'll always end up here at some point
> The last meet had such a great atmosphere and gsarider was responsible for that one. He is going to make this one bigger and better. High profile corners, high volume corners and intimate corners!




Thank you! I was just teasing, I've used Head-Fi quite a lot for headphone/IEM research anyway, I just never registered until now.

I don't have a lot to contribute, but I'm happy to: Shure SRH-840, UE TripleFi 10, XTZ EP-12 and a PA2V2. I'm thinking of an EHP-O2D to replace my XTZ A-800 as a DAC/headphone amp but that's still work in progress.


----------



## rvee

Train booked. Arr Euston 10.04am. Then hot footin it to headphone heaven! £38rtn from Mcr.. P.S. I hope someone amongst u can flog me an amp to match my senn650's & blue dragon cable. I'm ready to hear em sing!
(will bring some vinyl, but mainly mp3's sorry


----------



## wabaozigo

yes,i think so,Hope this is equally if not even more successful than the one on Saturday.thanks


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

anyone bringing new 846 shure iems?


----------



## Kaeru92

Hi,
  
 I'd like to attend the meet if possible !
 I could bring a pair of Fidelio X1, and/or a pair of shabby Sennheiser HD 212 pro !
  
 Greg


----------



## NevilleM

rvee said:


> Train booked. Arr Euston 10.04am. Then hot footin it to headphone heaven! £38rtn from Mcr.. P.S. I hope someone amongst u can flog me an amp to match my senn650's & blue dragon cable. I'm ready to hear em sing!
> (will bring some vinyl, but mainly mp3's sorry




Not sure vinyl will be of use. The majority of equipment is what people carry there. Headphones, cables, amplifier, dac, laptop and mains extension is most people's limit. Worth asking if anyone/dealer is bringing a turntable. 

DIRECTIONS FROM STATION FOR THOSE NEW TO LONDON 
In Euston Station stand with screens/platforms to your back. You are now looking the direction of the hotel. Leave station on the left. 
Cross a minor road where the buses leave at the front. Cross the 6 lane Euston Road. Walk down Woburn Place for about 4 minutes crossing 3 minor roads . The hotel is across the road when you get to the crossroads /park (Russell Square)


----------



## some1

I would like to come along


----------



## bobdohl

Any tricks from getting from North London, I think that Finsbury Station is the closest spot to hop on a train, to here?


----------



## zenpunk

Please, add me to the list 
 Will bring my HE-6 + TEAC 501DA, and HM-901 + S-EM6.


----------



## sergiup

bobdohl said:


> Any tricks from getting from North London, I think that Finsbury Station is the closest spot to hop on a train, to here?


 
  
 Is that Finsbury Park? If so, Piccadilly line to Russel Square.
  
 The closest stations are Russel Square (Piccadilly line), then Euston (mainline, Northern and Victoria) and Holborn (Central and Piccadilly) which are equidistant from the hotel.


----------



## dnun8086

Hi Booking tickets now bringing a plus one if that's ok  She will be a new head fier in due time introducing her to the dark side. Kind Regards everyone !


----------



## dnun8086

Booked and committed see you all there can some please answer if i am allowed a plus one because i kinda bought her tickets lol


----------



## Homage

Well I put myself down plus one back in late August, nobody said it was a problem.
  
 So I guess as long as some places are still available it should be fine!


----------



## dnun8086

awesome thanks so much that helps so i should be fine as long as there are still places  so excited i'll be bringing some equipment CLAS solo Neco V4 Amp and some JVC FXZ200 maybe some other bits if i can get em if anyone has got the alo audio rx mkii can they bring it would love to hear the legendary combo


----------



## aeolushu

I will attend this meeting and bring my HD800


----------



## SX-X

Please count me in! First timer


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Was in touch with shure uk.they will have a pair of se846 at the show!


----------



## GSARider

No problem with +1's - just let us know, which some of you have done above.


----------



## SX-X

sx-x said:


> Please count me in! First timer


 
  
 I would like to bring a "+1" as well.
  
 And how do i know i'm on the list?


----------



## Big Poppa G

Can I attend.


----------



## GSARider

sx-x said:


> I would like to bring a "+1" as well.
> 
> And how do i know i'm on the list?




By putting your name down on this thread, like you already have.


----------



## GSARider

big poppa g said:


> Can I attend.




Yes sure.


----------



## bobdohl

Great! This will be a bit of an adventure, as California has zero public transportation! Thanks!


----------



## mp101

Hi,
  
 Please put me on the list to attend
  
 Thanks


----------



## phoboz

Count me in!


----------



## virgopunk

Having recently realised that I now own two pairs of quality iems (with multiple comply tips), two pairs of relatively decent cans and three amps I guess I should stop avoiding it and admit that I have a audiophile problem.
  
  
 Can I please come along too?


----------



## gHeadphone

Sorry, i cant make the date now! Ill be in London next week instead.


----------



## CantScareMe

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Was in touch with shure uk.they will have a pair of se846 at the show!


 
  
  
 Great news.
  
 I'll be bringing a Fully Burned In Ultrasone Signature Pro and some other stuff.


----------



## musicday

I will come for sure if I can as I never been to a head fi meeting.
Many thank, Levi


----------



## GSARider

Should be a good day, quite a few folk coming now.


----------



## yassob987

my London dream i like this country


----------



## uglyjoe0124

Hi will there be a digital programme of dealers etc and an order of the day that we may print out.
Well I have my turbulent x drivers so I just need to turn a pair of wooden cups 
Also I'll be bringing a new cmoy portable amp with carbon resistors and nice high end components to be paired with grado headphones


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Cool I Took the plunge and got the tools and kit to make some basic cmoys. Will have to have a chat!



uglyjoe0124 said:


> Hi will there be a digital programme of dealers etc and an order of the day that we may print out.
> Well I have my turbulent x drivers so I just need to turn a pair of wooden cups
> Also I'll be bringing a new cmoy portable amp with carbon resistors and nice high end components to be paired with grado headphones


----------



## Takeanidea

virgopunk said:


> Having recently realised that I now own two pairs of quality iems (with multiple comply tips), two pairs of relatively decent cans and three amps I guess I should stop avoiding it and admit that I have a audiophile problem.
> 
> 
> Can I please come along too?
> ...


----------



## Tangster

Count me in again this year.


----------



## episiarch

I'm in.
  
 I'm a veteran and sometimes co-organiser of the Silicon Valley meetups but this'll be my first meet in London.
  
 Between now and then I'll have a look at the equipment list and see if I have anything that it makes sense to bring.


----------



## magiccabbage

looks like i cant make this either. Good luck with the meet though guys. If it turns out that there is a DNA stratus or GSX MK 2 i will be in a very bad mood.


----------



## Julian H

Hi
  
 Were getting round to the gig now guys.
  
 Just a heads up of what I will be bringing along.
  
 MacbookPRO with 105Gb ALAC files, a wide mix of music
 InLine OPTO Audiokabel Premium 0.5m long optical Toslink
 Arcam Delta Black Box2 DAC
 Linn Silver cables
 Creek OBH-21 amp
 Beyer DT1350s
 Sennheiser HD800s
 Grado 325is
  
 and maybe some other stuff...
  
 Cheers, Julian


----------



## Grahame

episiarch said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I'm a veteran and sometimes co-organiser of the Silicon Valley meetups but this'll be my first meet in London.
> 
> Between now and then I'll have a look at the equipment list and see if I have anything that it makes sense to bring.


 
  
 I'll be in the UK, and be able get to London when this happens, so I'm in as well. Look forward to catching up, and meeting the natives  Small World.


----------



## Kyle 491

Hi, I'd like to come along. I can bring along a pair of TH900s, HD800s and HE-500s, however I have no portable source atm as my laptop needs repair. Oh and my M-Dac, which I'm looking to sell.


----------



## hawkhead

Is anyone traveling up from the South West and would like some petrol/diesel money ?


----------



## Takeanidea

hawkhead said:


> Is anyone traveling up from the South West and would like some petrol/diesel money ?



 


I'm coming up from Exeter for the week. If it helps National Express was dead cheap. Also you could try Berrys Superfast , based at tiverton, they won't charge a fortune even for a late booking , as I'm sure this will add to the price you'd now pay for national express. 
You can get there! Stagecoach up to Exeter, then onto a Tiverton bus at the bus station, then onto a Berrys at the bus station. Berrys are bookable online.


----------



## hawkhead

Thanks for the suggestion - I was going to try and bring about 50kg of bulky kit though!
  
 Quote:


takeanidea said:


> hawkhead said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone traveling up from the South West and would like some petrol/diesel money ?
> ...


----------



## CantScareMe

Getting closer!


----------



## ljfrugn

I'll be there...


----------



## Fredjiang

Yes Please 
 I would like to come to this event


----------



## Homage

Just wondered if anyone attending might have a pair of 'Fisher Audio' headphones (especially the 003 Ti model) that they might bring along, curious to hear a pair, ideally would be nice to compare standard cup against one of their wooden cups!!!


----------



## asibbald

Yes please - looking forward to listening to the Smythe Realiser


----------



## Tangster

Gonna have to pull out. Studies need to be done.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

As it is getting closer by the day now if anyone is interested I will be bringing along my new Sony 7520's which I had modded with a Whiplash V3 hybrid cable to each channel as I wanted to improve on the Eu Z1000 model which had a couple of issues which the 7520 was supposed to resolve. 

And the first April London Head-fi meet earlier this year was the reason I purchased the Vorzuge Duo portable amp which I think is still not talked about that much on Head-fi which might be the price tag perhaps brand new and if it was not for the Head-fi meet I would not of spent that amount on one until I heard how good it was let alone even knowing it's existence before the last London meet. 

Not much to write home about, but for anyone who may already of been wandering or wanting to listen to the above for a while will be more than welcome to in a couple of weeks time. My other portable gear on the day will consist of a Sony X walkman (still!) a pair of JH16pros, Heir Audio 5.0 and TTVJ Slim amp all wired by Whiplash cables. 

Look forward to meeting the head-fi fraternity again soon.......


----------



## mp101

Hi Nadeem

Do you know if Custom Cables will be offering any special offers again?

All the best

Marc


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

@fortisflyer75...I know the jh16 are ciems but let's meet up and chat! At v least you can try them with my apex glacier amp which was designed with them in mind.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

daniel_hokkaido said:


> @fortisflyer75...I know the jh16 are ciems but let's meet up and chat! At v least you can try them with my apex glacier amp which was designed with them in mind.


 
 Hi Daniel,  that will be great thanks. The glacier amp looks like it is a sleek solid bit of kit.  I know the Vorzuge amp (which you can compare if you have not heard the Vorzuge yet?) I tried at the last London meet was a wow experience with my JH16's and felt I had found the perfect partner but theres always the mistress around the corner to break that relationship up!
  
   Be good to chat as I see you have the SPL Auditor also which is one of the amps I am considering getting next year with a pair of cans for some serious desktop listening.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Sadly I'm not going to be able to bring my desktop gear this Time. Just mobile. Yeah would like to try my er4s with the vorzuge also!


----------



## Sound Adict

Hi, please register me for this event, i'm new to the community and starting my journey into hi/headfi., and was recommended the site and event by a friend who is a member. I think this will be a great opportunity to share ideas, knowledge and experience with the community members. Look forward to the event.


----------



## FortisFlyer75

daniel_hokkaido said:


> Sadly I'm not going to be able to bring my desktop gear this Time. Just mobile. Yeah would like to try my er4s with the vorzuge also!


 
  
 Your more than welcome to try your ER4;s with the Vorzuge,   Another reason why I am going to make sure I complete the circuit this time and get around all the tables as I cannot recall seeing your SPL there last time.  
 Not enough hours in the day and it's going to be bigger & better this time by all accounts! 
  
  


sound adict said:


> Hi, please register me for this event, i'm new to the community and starting my journey into hi/headfi., and was recommended the site and event by a friend who is a member. I think this will be a great opportunity to share ideas, knowledge and experience with the community members. Look forward to the event.


 
 Welcome to the wallet drainer, i'm sure as your friend has already, most probably warned you will financially worse of been on here but much more happier!


----------



## Duncan

After not visiting this thread for many months, I'm now looking forward to next weekend, to hear how the UHQ Samsung Note 3 compares to a dedicated MSQ player like the AK120...
  
 Sure it won't hold a candle to the big boy, but - seems to sound better than my Colorfly C3 / Fiio E12 combo...


----------



## PhilW

mp101 said:


> Hi Nadeem
> 
> Do you know if Custom Cables will be offering any special offers again?
> 
> ...


 

 Good Morning Marc,
  
 We will be offering 15% off all items from our website with coupon code "headfi". If there is something that you like at the show and we can supply it then you can get your rebate online at www.custom-cable.co.uk on the 19th October!
  
 Regards
  
 Phil


----------



## PhilW

Our kit list is currently looking like this so far!
  
 Resonessence Invicta DAC/Headphone Amplifier
 Resonessence Concero HP USB Headphone Amplifier
 Sennheiser HDVD800 Amplifier
 Sennheiser HD800 Headphones
 Sennheiser HD700 Headphones
 Sennheiser CH800S Balanced Cable
 Sennheiser Momentum Over Ear
 Meridian Explorer
 B&W P7 Headphones
 KEF M500 Headphones
 Astell&Kern AK120


----------



## mp101

Thanks Phil,
  
 Sorry I missed it before I sent a PM, there isn still a question in the PM though.
  
  
 Thanks
  
 Marc


----------



## episiarch

I admit not yet having read through the full thread to see what's being brought and what's missing.  Most of what I have is a few years old and mid-range, so I can't provide any here's-the-new-hotness-you've-been-waiting-to-audition sorts of experiences.  Since I think I haven't much of great interest, I imagine I will limit myself to a little bit of portable gear that fits in my manpurse. Some subset of:
  
 - ER-4P + 4S adaptor (plus a bag or two of tips)
 - Yuin PK-1
 - HeadAmp Pico (w/DAC)
 - O2 amp (the NWAvGuy design)(performs WAY above its price category IMO)
 - maybe ATH-ESW9 if anyone's interested
 - maybe AKG K551 if anyone's interested (though if Harman's there then this would probably be redundant)


----------



## Cakensaur

now would be a good idea to start composing a gear list i think?
  
 I don't know if there will be an official one, but for now just quote this post with your name/gear (when i say THIS post i mean the previous posters, in order to create a rolling list)
  
 Cakensaur: not sure yet


----------



## zenpunk

I have been looking for such list but it appears there is none. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Last year, the rolling list got all wrong as people keep adding things to the wrong posts so I doubt it would work this year. It might be better to PM  it to one person who could keep it updated in an orderly manner.


----------



## Cakensaur

To an extent i agree, perhaps we should not speak of what we are bringing..
  
 and all be amazed when all the gear is there


----------



## CantScareMe

zenpunk said:


> I have been looking for such list but it appears there is none.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It'll be nice to have a list though. Otherwise everyone will bring a pair of hd650's (!)


----------



## zenpunk

I wonder how many LCD-X there will be ?


----------



## CantScareMe

Yea, and I wonder, Is the LCD - XC going to be there?
  
 It'll be awesome if it is


----------



## musicday

The Tera Player will be there for sure to see how it perform against bigger DAPs.


----------



## FrankZ

Hope to be able to come down too, after a previously aborted attempt to one 3 years ago (Park Royal way, I think). Overtaken by events that time.
  
 Nothing interesting to bring of my own sadly (Grado SR60, Archos 5 music player, AirHead portable amp).
  
 Please add me to the list.


----------



## GSARider

Sounds good guys- just to remind you all:
  
 We have the 'quiet room' along from the main hall which will have a few manufacturers set up with equipment to listen to in an...'erm quiet environment for critical listening.
  
 Russ Poole - see here - http://music.russpoole.co.uk/album/city-lights Will be coming along to do a live acoustic set. Please do get his music from Bandcamp - available in hi-res formats and less than £3 for the album. This will take place just before lunchtime.


----------



## Vipers

cantscareme said:


> Yea, and I wonder, Is the LCD - XC going to be there?
> 
> It'll be awesome if it is


 
 I was speaking to the Audeze UK distributor yesterday regarding this as I'm keen to get the LCD-X and XC on demo to go with our 2's and 3's but he is still waiting to hear from Audeze regarding availability and pricing so I'll be amazed if we see anything in the UK this month.
  
 Hope I'm wrong though as I can't wait to spend some time with them both, especially the XC's


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Will anyone have the theorem 720 or hifi m8?


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Hi All, 

I live in Bristol and I know there are Bristol/SW head-fi'ers on headfi and also some who were at the April Meet. 

If you're from Bristol or can drive over easily,come and have a chat with me during the show as I have some solid plans with 
the Manager of Audio-T on Park Street to start a regular mini-meet. Even possibly with Sennheiser involvement. 

We can move this post onto a new thread of course! As I don't want to over shadow this London event. So PM me if you're
interested and we can take it from there, create our own event page etc. 


Dan


----------



## episiarch

I saw that a bit earlier there was some interest in O2 + ODAC as the budget side of an A-B-C test, but it sounded as though that had been set aside because the O2/ODAC weren't available after all.  If there still is an interest in that, I do have the (separate) O2 and ODAC, and would be happy to volunteer them.
  
 GSARider, I know it's late days, but if you'd like them, and like them shipped to you for setup ahead of time, please give me a shout.


----------



## mukulymn

I will be bringing my sony ex1000 to the party


----------



## CobraVerde

Yay, I just moved to London. I can't wait!


----------



## GSARider

A fair amount of prizes for the raffle are coming in as well now chaps. Grado have just told e they'll be putting in a pair of their excellent cans worth £400, a pair of Soundmagic's we will also have a Schiit Magni & Moda and also an Omega Headphone Stand...more to follow on the day from Shure, etc.
  
 Raffle tickets will be at a £5 each again and the prize draw at 3pm.


----------



## Astridax

Is there still room? I know I'd like to go and I have another friend who might be interested too.


----------



## GSARider

Yes there is.


----------



## MarkyB16

Sorry but I'm not going to be able to make it due to recent work commitments. Enjoy the day and I'll have my fingers crossed that it runs as well as the last one for your sake GSARider!


----------



## GSARider

Confident that it will, we have more folk coming along than the Spring meet and of course more companies.


----------



## Big Poppa G

A friend said he would like to come along , can a book a +1 place?
 In terms of gear, I doubt I have anything that esoteric - I have the Schitt Valhalla, Graham Slee Solo SRG , HD650 Akg K701 and  GMP 200  but no DAC . I can bring them with me but without a DAC  I doubt they wioll be of much use.


----------



## GSARider

Yep that's not a problem.


----------



## jynjyn

Me and 2 other family members of mine will be attending this Saturday.
  
 Looking forward to seeing you all there!!


----------



## tjw321

spurs an said:


> Hello
> 
> I am wondering if anybody is bringing along a Fiio X3 to the meet is I would like to listen to one.
> 
> Thanks


 
 I'm aiming to be there, and if I make it I'll have my X3 with me, which you would be welcome to try - however, I've just found out that my station will be shut at the weekend while the track is upgraded so I'm not sure if I can make it.


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Name tags ..name tags. . name tags. 

not being able to put names to faces last time was a major downer. We can just use cheapo printer
labels and a marker


----------



## xeroeth

Sadly, I'm no longer able to attend due to a last minute work trip reschedule.


----------



## lewisprinceAAD

Sign me up please!
  
 Lewis Prince


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Could I change from +1 to +2 please


----------



## rocketron

Hi guys looking forward to the meet.


----------



## elton7033

i am also coming this saturday with my friend but i wont be bringing any equipment. i am so looking forward to the show.


----------



## ostewart

Can't wait, I'll be there 

Bag full of headphones (hisound E212, brainwavz S1, Dunu DN1000, FAD Piano Forte X-G and hopefully heaven II, Rockit Sounds R-Lite, R-DJ and R-Studio)
Amps: JDS Labs O2 and C5, Spider Surround Pro
Cables: SPC LOD, silver LOD and standard copper LOD


----------



## dnun8086

I am so bloody excited i only wish i could buy some extra gear for everyone to test out so limited at the moment gosh how i love this site i remember the first day we meet it all started with an innocent headphone review and as my passion grew i found myself spending every moment indulging in the depths of her luscious forums review after review until my wallet could contain it no more and with that purchase after purchase damn what a journey lol looking forward to it guys please if anyone has a v moda vamp could do with a tester or even the headstage arrow thanks !!


----------



## NevilleM

big poppa g said:


> A friend said he would like to come along , can a book a +1 place?
> In terms of gear, I doubt I have anything that esoteric - I have the Schitt Valhalla, Graham Slee Solo SRG , HD650 Akg K701 and  GMP 200  but no DAC . I can bring them with me but without a DAC  I doubt they wioll be of much use.



As a minimum bring yourself, favourite CD/files and a headphone you know.
There were people with spare items at the spring show so it's up to you if you bring anything - we're friendly so you might be able to try your amp on someone's DAC. 
To everyone bringing a set-up remember an extension cable if you'll need more than 1 socket as sockets per table is limited.


----------



## CantScareMe

I remember last time I came around 2 hours late. Regretted that badly.
  
 Definitely going to be there for 10am this time (!)


----------



## Tony1110

Wish I were going.


----------



## gHeadphone

Cant make it, im sorry! wish i was going too


----------



## Sceptre

Hi all,

Looking forward to sharing and learning this Saturday.

Many thanks to GSARider and all others supporting this event. It's getting bigger and better.

Kit list for me is as follows:
240Gb iMod video, JHA AHA120
IRiver H140, Sonosax SX-DA2
IMod ALO PV-Cap, Pico Slim or Lisa III
IRiver H120, iBasso D10 (black gate cap mod)

Phones to include Ultrasone Ed9 and 10, ATH ESW10JPN, Denon D7000, Amperior with TWaG, RS1, and HD600 with APS v2.

JH13's and ie8i. 

Might bring mac plus Just Audio DAC to show how portable amps can perform at home too!

Must spend time on Stax, T1, Smythe and other great stuff.

Might buy ie800 if at the right price.
2 sleeps to go!


Regards
Sceptre


----------



## GSARider

See you all Saturday morning chaps.


----------



## captainfaggo

I'll be there!


----------



## Ultrasone UK

I'll be there!
 Martin Warr
 Synthax Audio (UK), representing Ultrasone Headphones


----------



## lewisprinceAAD

Sorry can you make it +1 for me please?
  
 Lewis Prince +1


----------



## damianryan

Can you put my name on the list too....


----------



## daniel_hokkaido

Anyone bringing a hifi m8?


----------



## PhilW

We are just packing our things for tomorrow morning! Should be another great event. Looking forward to seeing everyone there and hearing some amazing setups again!
  
 Regards
  
 Phil


----------



## headinclouds

I've just finished a new build of an off-board KGSShv (literally started listening at 4 pm today. )  Not fully sorted yet -it has a slight hum in L channel, but I will bring it instead of the on-board model.
  
 Anyone want to bring a Stax SR-007 Mk1?


----------



## negura

Sure. I will bring my MKIs and I am very interested to hear the KGSSHV.
  
 Nadeem: My girlfriend would also like to join if it's not too late for a +1 for me.


----------



## Julian H

All packed and ready to go


----------



## vkvedam

Phew! In London. See you all tomorrow. Hey GSA Rider, could you do a +1 for me. I shall bring my friend along if I can.


----------



## CraftyClown

See you all in the morning fellas. I'll be the one pointing a video camera at you


----------



## NevilleM

I've lashed together what I can with 6 bungee cords, 10 metres of gaffer tape and a wheelie cart.
 Sadly the Opera CD player proved both too heavy and too bulky for the cart so I'll be using just an uber bifrost/vortexbox front end.
 I'll got both the mjolnir/toxic/lcd2s and a sicphones/denon d2000mod packed too.
  
 I haven't allowed for torrential rain and that's just started - hopefully gone by morning time.
  
 Is there a step free access GSA?
 I only plan to unlash once and other than the step on/off the train those hotel steps are the main obstacle.


----------



## Type35

I'll be bringing the cheap and cheerful Creative Aurvana Live and the love 'em or hate 'em AKG K702.
 I am also bringing the HRT MS2 and the Epiphany Acoustics ODAC (I'm selling these if anyone is interested).
 See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## elton7033

I will be  bringing my ed8 (jaben silver cable mod with furutech plug), mh334, c435, ie800 and AKG K1000 there. also my portable setup.  cant wait until tomorrow


----------



## sl888

Me +1 please.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

elton7033 said:


> I will be  bringing my ed8 (jaben silver cable mod with furutech plug), mh334, c435, ie800 and AKG K1000 there. also my portable setup.  cant wait until *tomorrow*


 
 It 'IS' tomorrow now, so just a few hours to go - probably no sleep now...
  
 This has encouraged me to catch up on my CD pile! Ripping No. 78 of 110 as of now.


----------



## Currawong

Impressions thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/686727/london-calling-meet-impressions


----------

